# Diamer Basha Dam construction Updates



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam*


*Location
*
On Indus River near Chilas (Khyber Pakhtunkhwa & Gilgit-Baltistan), 315 km u/s from Tarbela Dam and about 40 km downstream of Chilas Town.

*Salient Features*

*Dam Type*

Roller Compacted Concrete (RCC) 


*




*

*Height of Dam*
272 meters

*Spillways*
14.Nos Gate (11.5m x 16.24m)

*Gross Storage*
8.10 MAF (10 BCM)

*Live Storage*
6.40 MAF (7.9 BCM)

*Installed Capacity*
4,500 MW

12, each turbine of 375 MW


*Annual Energy*
18,097 GWh 

*Execution by*
WAPDA


*Completion Date* 9 Years after commencement

*Financial Status (Rs. Million)* *Local......* *Foreign* *Total

PC-I (Dam Part) 14.11.2018* 325,686.000 154,000.000.... 479,686.000

*PSDP Allocation 2019-2020* 16,000.000 - 16,000.000

*Revised PC-I (Land Acquisition and Resettle*
*ment) 02.03.2015* 101,372.000 - 101,372.000

*PSDP Allocation 2019-2020* 4,000.000 -....... 4,000.000

*Procurement Of Contract
*
 DIAMER BASHA HYDROPOWER PROJECT

PC-I for Dam Part amounting to Rs. 474 Billion was approved by ECNEC on 17.04.2018.Subsequently after inclusion of 15 MW Tangir HPP, the revised cost of PC-I amounting to Rs. 479.686 Billion approved by ECNEC on 14.11.2018.

PC-I for Power Generation Facilities will be submitted to MoWR after commencement of construction work of Dam Part. 


*Status*


Preliminary works Progress
Construction of Project Colony, Model Village at Harpan Das, Right Bank Periphery Roads, CBMs (Confidence Building Measures) and Valley Roads are in progress.


Diamer Basha Dam Development Company (Pvt.) Ltd.
Certificate of Incorporation issued by SECP on January 15, 2019. 1st meeting of Board of Directors held on 19.11.2019; hence operations of the company have been commenced. 


Procurement of Consultancy Services for Construction Supervision
Consultants for review of evaluation of prequalification applications, review / preparation of bidding documents and evaluations of bids for Main Works MW-1 has been appointed w.e.f. 30.11.2018 and extended upto 30.11.2019.

Procurement process for Consultancy Services for Construction Design, Construction Supervision & Contract Administration of Main Dam is in process.


Procurement of Contractors for Contract MW-1 (Main Works)
Prequalification process for Main Works was initiated in April 2018. Five JVs of International & National firms submitted the applications for prequalification in September 2018. After evaluation, all 05 JVs were declared non-responsive which necessitated the annulment, therefore, bids were been invited on single stage-two envelope (post qualification) basis. NIT for Dam Part (MW-I) was published on 02.06.2019 with extended submission date of 21.08.2019. Bids submitted by the Two (02) Joint Ventures are under evaluation.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

I expect great things for Pakistan from thoa dam, and subsequent ventures. Awam has awoken to the dangers of their neighborhood Hindutva Nazi-wannabe menace.

We should move forward as if we are on war footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clearly

How much target has been reached so far? I donated to it at the time of appeal and it seems like a long time ago. 

I wont blame the government if they use some of the money for supported the most vulnerable during current crisis. But PMIK clearly mentioned they will not be using it. Who will you build the dam for if people are dieing of hunger cause they don’t have money to buy food during current crisis. 

Its all about prioritising stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Despite expressing serious reservations about inflated expenditures, the federal government on Thursday conditionally approved the Diamer-Bhasha dam land acquisition project for Rs175 billion, which was triple the original estimate.


The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved four major projects costing nearly Rs250 billion, including in-principle approval for the Diamer-Bhasha land acquisition scheme, according to a statement issued by the finance ministry.

Adviser to Prime Minister on Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh chaired the Ecnec meeting.

The water resources ministry had sought approval for a second revision in the cost of the Diamer-Bhasha land acquisition project to Rs175.4 billion.

“Ecnec considered the Diamer-Bhasha dam project (acquisition of land and resettlement) and accorded in-principle approval to the project with instruction to the Planning Division to further rationalise the cost of pay and allowances component of the project,” said the finance ministry.

The project had been originally approved in 2008 for Rs60 billion. Then the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government revised its cost to Rs101 billion in 2015 because locals had not accepted the land acquisition price offered by the government.

But the water resources ministry again pushed the project cost to Rs175.4 billion, which was 291% higher than the 2008 price. On April 15, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) referred to the Diamer-Bhasha dam land acquisition project for Rs175 billion to Ecnec.

Sources said the finance adviser expressed serious reservations about the surge in the cost.

Planning Minister Asad Umar was of the view that his responsibility was to the extent of resolving a dispute between Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa governments related to the Diamer-Bhasha dam construction. The project had been evaluated by a team led by the Planning Commission deputy chairman.

Shaikh objected to the 683% increase in the cost of pay and allowances. In 2008, Rs721 million had been approved for pay and allowances but in the second revised PC-1, Rs5.7 billion was allocated to cover the expense.

The land compensation cost increased only 105% compared with the overall three-time increase in the project cost. As against the original allocation of Rs26.4 billion, the revised allocation for the land is Rs54.3 billion. However, the resettlement cost, which was Rs9.3 billion in 2008, has now been shown at Rs67.7 billion, higher by 627%.

The finance ministry said under the project, 30,350 people being displaced from 4,102 households in the project area would be resettled while land spread over 35,924 acres would also be acquired.


----------



## ghazi52

Consultancy agreements for Diamer_Basha Dam has signed today.

Another positive step towards implementation of Dams in the County.

© CheapEnergy (HydropowerPK)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gryphon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259878337843003392

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Syed1.

Thank you Imran Khan



So in just two years he has started Mohmand, Dasu and Daimer Basha. 


Please observe a moment of silence for all the dead hopes and dreams of patwaris.

Reactions: Like Like:
20 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Syed1. said:


> Thank you Imran Khan
> 
> 
> 
> So in just two years he has started Mohmand, Dasu and Daimer Basha.
> 
> 
> Please observe a moment of silence for all the dead hopes and dreams of patwaris.



If the govt proceeds with Kalabagh dam ignoring all the rona dona, that would be even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Physical work on Diamer-Bhasha Dam ready for commencement, PM told*

Prime Minister Imran Khan was informed on Monday that as per his directions, all issues related to the critically important Diamer-Bhasha Dam, including settlement, detailed roadmap for mobilization of financial resources etc., had been resolved and that the physical work on the project was ready for commencement.

Chairing a meeting on national water security strategy and construction of dams to meet agricultural as well as energy requirements of the country, the prime minister expressed satisfaction over the dam’s progress so far and ordered immediate commencement of construction activities.

The meeting was attended by Water Resources Minister Faisal Vawda, Planning Minister Asad Umar, Information Minister Senator Shibli Faraz, Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit Baltistan Minister Ali Amin Gandapur, Special Assistant to PM on Information Lt Gen (r) Asim Saleem Bajwa and Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen (r) Muzammil Hussain.

The meeting was informed that the Diamer-Bhasha project had remained stuck for decades due to various reasons. It was told that the dam’s construction would create 16,500 jobs and utilize a huge quantity of cement and steel, which would give a much-needed boost to the industry. Besides, its main purposes of water storage and producing 4,500MW of cheap and affordable electricity would help the country meet its energy requirements.

The 6.4 MAF (Million Acre Feet) water storage capacity of the dam would reduce the current water shortage in the country of 12 MAF to 6.1 MAF. It would add 35 years to the life of Tarbela Dam by reducing sedimentation. An area of 1.23 million acres of land would be brought under agriculture due to the dam.

It was further informed that an amount of Rs78.5 billion would be spent for social development of the area around Diamer Bhasha Dam. It would also be a major source of flood mitigation and save billions worth of damages caused by flood each year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

greatest project in history after terbela

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

First time after 1960 we are building dams at such massive scale.... I wonder where is the funding coming from

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DHSquare

InshAllah these projects must reach 65-70% completion till next elections in 2023 so that in case of even s change at the center, these become irreversible due to the sheer scale of work done & funds spent.
Pakistan zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## koolio

This is brilliant news one of the biggest positives I have heard from a very long time, This Dam was long overdue and it will serve Pakistan well for a very long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ali_raza

Syed1. said:


> First time after 1960 we are building dams at such massive scale.... I wonder where is the funding coming from


we had budget surplus this year corona is a good news for pakistani economy 
i m trying to explain it to people just wait and watch


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Nothing will happen. Locals will collect money fourth time for their land. PMLN claimed they acquired 80% of the land with 100 billion rupees, this government is again demanding 75 billion rupees more from poor nation for remaining 20% of land??



ali_raza said:


> we had budget surplus this year corona is a good news for pakistani economy
> i m trying to explain it to people just wait and watch



Are you living under a rock?? this year budget deficit will be more than 1000 billion rupees.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/64...kistan-s-fiscal-deficit-at-9-5-10pc-in-fy2020
https://nation.com.pk/29-Apr-2020/budget-deficit-to-swell-to-9-6pc-of-gdp-due-to-lockdown-situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

No financial closure ,we needed closed to 8 Billion US$ where is the money ? Its like Musharaf started Neelum Jhelum like that with 80 Billion estimate ending up 500 Billion Rs . What a joke and jokers running the country



muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> Are you living under a rock?? this year budget deficit will be more than 1000 billion rupees.


spare him poor guy has no idea what he is talking about pre corona estimate was 3/4 Trillion rupees short fall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

$500 Million per budget years for the dam will be allocated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

volatile said:


> No financial closure ,we needed closed to 8 Billion US$ where is the money ? Its like Musharaf started Neelum Jhelum like that with 80 Billion estimate ending up 500 Billion Rs . What a joke and jokers running the country
> 
> 
> spare him poor guy has no idea what he is talking about pre corona estimate was 3/4 Trillion rupees short fall


oh bhai psdp was in surplus this quarter 
so is trade balance 
so is remittances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ali_raza said:


> oh bhai psdp was in surplus this quarter
> so is trade balance
> so is remittances


Sir where are you getting these numbers from..... Surely there is an official source you can quote and share. I seriously doubt that situation is as rosy as you are painting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Gryphon said:


> If the govt proceeds with Kalabagh dam ignoring all the rona dona, that would be even better.



One step at a time mate. Lets finish those that are not controversial and doable at present time. Once all others are done and dusted we can proceed with Kalabagh dam as well.



Syed1. said:


> First time after 1960 we are building dams at such massive scale.... I wonder where is the funding coming from



Most project are under public private partner ships. Some are being undertaken by china under CPEC under BOT protocol. Some are being undertaken by pure loans from foreign institutions by govt such as dasu dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Pandora said:


> One step at a time mate. Lets finish those that are not controversial and doable at present time. Once all others are done and dusted we can proceed with Kalabagh dam as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Most project are under public private partner ships. Some are being undertaken by china under CPEC under BOT protocol. Some are being undertaken by pure loans from foreign institutions by govt such as dasu dam.


Was listening to WAPDA chairman he said WAPDA is now approved for credit and can raise their own funds in the international market . I wonder why nobody thought of this in the last four decades when WAPDA had assets worth billions of dollars that could be leveraged to raise new financing for more projects.


Now that we are on this track I hope we don't stop and build all the dams that could potentially be built by 2035, that would really unlock our economy and we could sky rocket by 2050.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Syed1. said:


> Was listening to WAPDA chairman he said WAPDA is now approved for credit and can raise their own funds in the international market . I wonder why nobody thought of this in the last four decades when WAPDA had assets worth billions of dollars that could be leveraged to raise new financing for more projects.
> 
> 
> Now that we are on this track I hope we don't stop and build all the dams that could potentially be built by 2035, that would really unlock our economy and we could sky rocket by 2050.


WAPDA has nothing to leverage most of our public projects were put as collateral by previous govts for loans. Taerbella and mangla both got their extensions done under BOT protocol. WAPDA runs under a net loss due to high circular debt left by previous govts. So any loan they get will come with extremely high interest rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> Nothing will happen. Locals will collect money fourth time for their land. PMLN claimed they acquired 80% of the land with 100 billion rupees, this government is again demanding 75 billion rupees more from poor nation for remaining 20% of land??


The only thing tooi party did was to install a 'takhti' on the site!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/6...venture-awarded-contract-of-diamer-bhasha-dam

FWO and a Chinese company has been provided the contract
the government should at least make the selection process public, this news for me isn't a good one


----------



## volatile

ali_raza said:


> oh bhai psdp was in surplus this quarter
> so is trade balance
> so is remittances


must be new in this world ,how PSDP is positive ? please explain


----------



## ali_raza

volatile said:


> must be new in this world ,how PSDP is positive ? please explain


cos of corona very less spending


----------



## Affan-khan

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> Nothing will happen. Locals will collect money fourth time for their land. PMLN claimed they acquired 80% of the land with 100 billion rupees, this government is again demanding 75 billion rupees more from poor nation for remaining 20% of land??
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living under a rock?? this year budget deficit will be more than 1000 billion rupees.
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/64...kistan-s-fiscal-deficit-at-9-5-10pc-in-fy2020
> https://nation.com.pk/29-Apr-2020/budget-deficit-to-swell-to-9-6pc-of-gdp-due-to-lockdown-situation


ur right m hearing this from mushraf era every budget therz billion to acquire land for diamer bhasha dam.. its now almost 14 years we r acquiring land .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer-Bhasha dam contract given to FWO and Power China joint venture*

May 13, 2020







The News
The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has awarded the contract of the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha dam to a joint venture between Power China and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen (retired) Muzammil Hussain said on Wednesday.

The move comes in the wake of a meeting presided over by Prime Minister Imran Khan two days prior about water security and construction of the mega dams.

Hussain said that the contract for the construction of the main dam was worth Rs 442 bn and includes the construction of the main dam, a diversion system, access bridge, and a 21 MW hydropower plant in Tangir.

Diamer-Basha dam Chief Executive Officer Amir Bashir Chaudhry and authorised representative Yang Jiandu signed the agreement on behalf of WAPDA and the joint venture, respectively.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) said that the dam will go a long way for the economic development and social uplift of the country.

He said that WAPDA is committed to completing the mega project in accordance with the stipulated time frame to cope with the increasing water and electricity requirements of the country.

The WAPDA CEO said that the Diamer-Bhasha project's value was estimated at around Rs1,406.5bn and will complete in 2028.

Hussain said that the dam will be able to store 8.1 million acre-feet (MAF) of water and will be able to produce 4,500MW of electricity.

The dam will be able to provide the national grid 18 billion units of electricity annually.

Hussain said that earlier a consultancy service contract had also been awarded to the Diamer Basha Consultants Group (DBCG) worth Rs27.18 bn.

The consultancy agreement includes construction design, construction supervision and contract administration of the Diamer-Basha dam project.

The Joint Venture DBCG comprises of 12 top-ranked national and foreign consulting firms namely NESPAK (Pakistan), Associate Consulting Engineers(Pakistan), Mott MacDonald Pakistan (Pakistan), Poyry (Switzerland), Montgomery Watson and Harza(MWH) International - Stantec (USA), Dolsar Engineering (Turkey), Mott McDonald International (England), China Water Resources Beifang Investigation, Design and Research Company (China), Mirza Associates Engineering Services (Pakistan), Al-Kasib Group of Engineering Services (Pakistan), Development Management Consultant (Pakistan) and MWH Pakistan (Pakistan) with NESPAK as the lead firm.

These firms have a vast experience of providing consultancy services for mega water projects the world over.

"The Diamer-Bhasha dam is a vital project for the water, food and energy supply in the country," said Faisal Vawda, the minister for water resources.

"Our government launched the construction of major dams like Mohmand and Diamer-Bhasha within one year," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260529846180089856
well this overgrown swine has india written all over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

so this is by definition positive ? ,a positive is some thing where you are expensing minus earnings ,this is called allocation and its a failure when you dont use PSDP from allocated there is a reason our GDP size is small since we make sure to spend on non productive /development sectors 


ali_raza said:


> cos of corona very less spending

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Genghis khan1

ghazi52 said:


> C*ompletion Date* 9 Years after commencement


That’s way too long. They need to figure out ways to work fast.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday signed a Rs442 billion contract with a joint venture of China Power and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) for the construction of the *Diamer-Bhasha dam.*

The Chinese state-run firm holds 70 per cent and the FWO, a commercial arm of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, 30pc share in the consortium. The contract covers construction of a diversion system, main dam, access bridge and the* 21MW Tangir hydropower project.*

The eight million acre feet (MAF) reservoir with 272-metre height will be the tallest roller compact concrete (RCC) dam in the world. It will have a spillway, 14 gates and five outlets for flushing out silt. The diversion system involves two tunnels and a diversion canal — all three having one kilometre length each. The bridge — a box girder structure — under the contract will be constructed downstream of the dam structure while the 21MW power plant will be built to meet energy requirements of the project during construction.

Prime Minister Imran Khan was briefed on the progress of the project a couple of days ago. The construction work on dam will begin in a couple of weeks.

Wapda chairman says *Diamer-Bhasha* project will be completed in 2028

Diamer-Bhasha dam project chief executive officer Amir Bashir Chaudhry and authorised representative of China Power Yang Jiandu signed the agreement on behalf of the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the joint venture, respectively. Water Resources Minister Faisal Vawda, Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing, Water Resources Secretary Mohammad Ashraf, Wapda chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain, Pakistan Army engineer-in-chief Lt Gen Moazzam Ejaz and FWO director general Maj Gen Kamal Azfar attended the signing ceremony.

The Wapda chairman expressed the hope that the Diamer-Bhasha dam would be completed as per the timelines to cope with the increasing water and electricity requirements of the country. The dam project with a total financial outlay of about Rs1,406.5bn would be completed in 2028, he said.

The total financial outlay includes land acquisition and resettlement, confidence building measures for social uplift of the local people, construction of dam and power houses.

Gen Hussain said the project would have a gross storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and power generation capacity of 4,500MW, with an annual generation of 18.1bn units. However, the electromechanical and power generation project would be taken up separately at a later stage.

Wapda has already awarded a Rs27.182bn contract for dam’s consultancy services to Diamer-Bhasha Consultants Group (DBCG). The consultancy agreement includes construction design, construction supervision and contract administration of the dam project.

The DBCG joint venture comprises 12 top-ranked national and foreign consulting firms — Nespak (Pakistan), Associate Consulting Engineers (Pakistan), Mott MacDonald Pakistan, Poyry (Switzerland), Montgomery Watson and Harza (MWH) International-Stantec (USA), Dolsar Engineering (Turkey), Mott McDonald International (England), China Water Resources Beifang Investigation, Design and Research Company (China), Mirza Associates Engineering Services (Pakistan), Al-Kasib Group of Engineering Services (Pakistan), Development Management Consultant (Pakistan) and MWH Pakistan, with Nespak as the lead firm. These firms have a vast experience of providing consultancy services for mega water projects the world over.

The Council of Common Interests (CCI) had approved the project for construction in 2010, but it suffered delays because of international lending agencies which remained associated with the project but later backtracked because of opposition from India. The government has already spent about Rs170bn on the project since then on land acquisition and other expenses. In view of the lenders’ resistance, it was decided about four years ago to divide the multi-purpose project into two major components — Rs650bn worth of dam project to be constructed with the public sector funds and Rs750bn worth of power project most probably to be developed in independent power producer (IPP) mode at a later stage.

The core project development (dam structure) alone is estimated to cost almost Rs270bn. The project offers a very attractive internal economic return of 15.7pc even at a 12pc discount rate, according to project documents.

The project is designed to serve as the main storage dam of the country, besides Mangla and Tarbela dams, and its storage would be helpful for alleviating flood losses. The dam will have a 6.4 MAF usable water storage capacity.

The project is estimated to help alleviate acute irrigation shortage in the Indus basin irrigation system caused by progressive siltation of the existing reservoirs, besides substantially contributing to reduce intensity, quantum and duration of floods and reduce magnitude and frequency of floods in the River Indus downstream.

The project will also have trickledown effects on all sectors of the economy by accelerating development and creating job opportunities, besides improving availability of water and clean energy. The completion of the dam would increase the country’s storage capacity from 30 to 48 days and make power generation facilities an attractive future investment by the private sector to add 4,500MW of additional electricity to the national grid.

_Published in Dawn, May 14th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

hope its not stopped this time we need all dams on time or be ready for starving

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cash GK

volatile said:


> No financial closure ,we needed closed to 8 Billion US$ where is the money ? Its like Musharaf started Neelum Jhelum like that with 80 Billion estimate ending up 500 Billion Rs . What a joke and jokers running the country
> 
> 
> spare him poor guy has no idea what he is talking about pre corona estimate was 3/4 Trillion rupees short fall


Hey joker wait.. don't go to end..


----------



## ziaulislam

volatile said:


> No financial closure ,we needed closed to 8 Billion US$ where is the money ? Its like Musharaf started Neelum Jhelum like that with 80 Billion estimate ending up 500 Billion Rs . What a joke and jokers running the country
> 
> 
> spare him poor guy has no idea what he is talking about pre corona estimate was 3/4 Trillion rupees short fall


*thank you for pointing out the incompetence of PPPP and PMLN govt who couldn't put aside 30-40b from PSDP..

if you are going to wait for 100% foreign financial closure than keep waiting..in 2400 AD you will still be waiting....*



muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> Nothing will happen. Locals will collect money fourth time for their land. PMLN claimed they acquired 80% of the land with 100 billion rupees, this government is again demanding 75 billion rupees more from poor nation for remaining 20% of land??
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living under a rock?? this year budget deficit will be more than 1000 billion rupees.
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/64...kistan-s-fiscal-deficit-at-9-5-10pc-in-fy2020
> https://nation.com.pk/29-Apr-2020/budget-deficit-to-swell-to-9-6pc-of-gdp-due-to-lockdown-situation


yes because of the 80% land acquired, 60% was govt land transfer..private land acquiring was stalled..this is open knowledge easily available in google.com



Syed1. said:


> First time after 1960 we are building dams at such massive scale.... I wonder where is the funding coming from


local funding for most of the part..
dasu 100% foreign and bank funded (with govt grantee)
mundamix funding
bhasha 100% local funding..but is only physical structure which most of the part can be built by local materials (steel, cement)

the govt part of the above funding is less than the cost of Lahore, Islamabad and Faisalabad metro!..and less than hands out given by PPPP 

its simply about priorities

*something is seriously wrong if you cannot allocate 70-100b rupees from PSDP for hydro projects..* 
did we wait for LNG plants financial closure? when PML N wanted it..or motorways financial closure? or islamabd-lahore-fasilabad metros?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## volatile

ziaulislam said:


> thank you for pointing out the incompetence of PPPP and PMLN govt who couldn't put aside 30-40b from PSDP..
> 
> if you are going to wait for 100% foreign financial closure than keep waiting..in 2400 AD you will still be waiting....


*Diamer-Basha Dam: Over 14,000 acre land transferred to Wapda*
This was done before April 2018 
Ahsan Iqbal
@betterpakistan
·
Jul 7, 2018

Diamer Bhasha dam land acquisition completed with over Rs 100 billion in last two years by our govt. Earlier, no one had even acquired land.


----------



## ziaulislam

volatile said:


> *Diamer-Basha Dam: Over 14,000 acre land transferred to Wapda*
> This was done before April 2018
> Ahsan Iqbal
> @betterpakistan
> ·
> Jul 7, 2018
> 
> Diamer Bhasha dam land acquisition completed with over Rs 100 billion in last two years by our govt. Earlier, no one had even acquired land.


*please learn to google *


LAND ACQUISITION


Land Acquisition process started in 2010 and details are as under:-
Total Land to be acquired = 37,419 Acres
*Private Land being purchased = 18,357 Acres*
Govt. Land to be transferred (free of cost) = 19,062 Acres
*Private Land Acquired = 8,098 Acres*
* GBA 7,936 Acres

KPK 162 Acres*


Govt. Land transferred to DBDP (free of cost) = 17,214 Acres
Funds to the tune of Rs. 31,063.000 million have been released for payment of Compensation to affectees in Gilgit-Baltistan against the ADP allocations. Acquisition of remaining private land is actively under consideration of GBA.
Rs.325.000 million has been released to D.C. Kohistan for land acquisition of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa area for Contractor’s Camp.
One Window Compensation Cell has been established by Deputy Commissioner, Diamer.
http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/ready-for-construction/diamer-basha-dam/item/370-land-acquisition


----------



## volatile

ziaulislam said:


> *please learn to google *
> 
> 
> LAND ACQUISITION
> 
> 
> Land Acquisition process started in 2010 and details are as under:-
> Total Land to be acquired = 37,419 Acres
> *Private Land being purchased = 18,357 Acres*
> Govt. Land to be transferred (free of cost) = 19,062 Acres
> *Private Land Acquired = 8,098 Acres*
> * GBA 7,936 Acres
> 
> KPK 162 Acres*
> 
> 
> Govt. Land transferred to DBDP (free of cost) = 17,214 Acres
> Funds to the tune of Rs. 31,063.000 million have been released for payment of Compensation to affectees in Gilgit-Baltistan against the ADP allocations. Acquisition of remaining private land is actively under consideration of GBA.
> Rs.325.000 million has been released to D.C. Kohistan for land acquisition of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa area for Contractor’s Camp.
> One Window Compensation Cell has been established by Deputy Commissioner, Diamer.
> http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/ready-for-construction/diamer-basha-dam/item/370-land-acquisition



On 20 August 2013- Finance Minister of Pakistan, Ishaq Dar claimed to have convinced the World Bank and the Aga Khan Development Network to finance the Diamer-Bhasha Project without the requirement of NOC from India. He also said that the Asian Development Bank, Aga Khan Rural Support Programme and Aga Khan Foundation had agreed to become lead finance manager for the project.[1][15]

On 27 August 2013- Pakistan's Finance Minister, Ishaq Dar said that work would start on both Dasu and Diamer-Bhasha Dams simultaneously.[16] He also said that Diamer-Bhasha project would take 10–12 years to complete.[17]

On 7 November 2013- the Chairman of Water and Power Development Authority Syed Raghib Abbas Shah claimed that his department has received 17,000 acres of land at the cost of PKR 5.5 billion from Government of [[ Gilgit-Baltistan]] and the Ismaili Community for the construction of the project.[18][19][20]

Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on December 5, 2016 approved, in principle, the financing plan for the Diamer-Bhasha dam and ordered the secretary of water and power to start physical work on the dam before the end of 2017.[21]

On 14 November 2017- Pakistan dropped its bid [22] to have the dam financed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor framework as China placed strict conditions including on the ownership of the project. China had projected the cost of the dam to be $14 billion and to secure its investment China wanted Pakistan to pledge another operational dam to it.


----------



## Syed1.

volatile said:


> On 20 August 2013- Finance Minister of Pakistan, Ishaq Dar claimed to have convinced the World Bank and the Aga Khan Development Network to finance the Diamer-Bhasha Project without the requirement of NOC from India. He also said that the Asian Development Bank, Aga Khan Rural Support Programme and Aga Khan Foundation had agreed to become lead finance manager for the project.[1][15]
> 
> On 27 August 2013- Pakistan's Finance Minister, Ishaq Dar said that work would start on both Dasu and Diamer-Bhasha Dams simultaneously.[16] He also said that Diamer-Bhasha project would take 10–12 years to complete.[17]
> 
> On 7 November 2013- the Chairman of Water and Power Development Authority Syed Raghib Abbas Shah claimed that his department has received 17,000 acres of land at the cost of PKR 5.5 billion from Government of [[ Gilgit-Baltistan]] and the Ismaili Community for the construction of the project.[18][19][20]
> 
> Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on December 5, 2016 approved, in principle, the financing plan for the Diamer-Bhasha dam and ordered the secretary of water and power to start physical work on the dam before the end of 2017.[21]
> 
> On 14 November 2017- Pakistan dropped its bid [22] to have the dam financed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor framework as China placed strict conditions including on the ownership of the project. China had projected the cost of the dam to be $14 billion and to secure its investment China wanted Pakistan to pledge another operational dam to it.




Can't believe we still have worshippers of pig Nawaz Sharif on here. This dam and several others are only being constructed because of the efforts of the present government. This fact must burn like hot iron on skin for mindless patwaris like you. Long may your pain and suffering continue Inshallah and Allah add to your misery and despair Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZAC1

volatile said:


> On 20 August 2013- Finance Minister of Pakistan, Ishaq Dar claimed to have convinced the World Bank and the Aga Khan Development Network to finance the Diamer-Bhasha Project without the requirement of NOC from India. He also said that the Asian Development Bank, Aga Khan Rural Support Programme and Aga Khan Foundation had agreed to become lead finance manager for the project.[1][15]
> 
> On 27 August 2013- Pakistan's Finance Minister, Ishaq Dar said that work would start on both Dasu and Diamer-Bhasha Dams simultaneously.[16] He also said that Diamer-Bhasha project would take 10–12 years to complete.[17]
> 
> On 7 November 2013- the Chairman of Water and Power Development Authority Syed Raghib Abbas Shah claimed that his department has received 17,000 acres of land at the cost of PKR 5.5 billion from Government of [[ Gilgit-Baltistan]] and the Ismaili Community for the construction of the project.[18][19][20]
> 
> Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on December 5, 2016 approved, in principle, the financing plan for the Diamer-Bhasha dam and ordered the secretary of water and power to start physical work on the dam before the end of 2017.[21]
> 
> On 14 November 2017- Pakistan dropped its bid [22] to have the dam financed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor framework as China placed strict conditions including on the ownership of the project. China had projected the cost of the dam to be $14 billion and to secure its investment China wanted Pakistan to pledge another operational dam to it.


5 saal ma tu in sa start na hua...mostly projects musharaf ka zamany na start hua...ppp r n league tu bus delay krtay gy.chahy wo neelum ho,nandipur ho etc
Tu credit jahn banta hi usi ko hi mily ga...IK n musharaf...baki sab na in projects ma mulak ko nauksan dia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*Dam deal*
EditorialUpdated May 15, 2020
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
19
THE government has finally closed the deal for the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha dam.

The Rs442bn contract has been awarded to a joint venture comprising China Power and the Frontier Works Organisation.


The world’s tallest roller compact concrete dam is but a part of a multipurpose Rs1.4tr hydropower enterprise that will be funded through public-sector development and commercial loans.

The 4,500MW power station will be built later.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
That the contract for the dam construction has been awarded nearly 40 years after the project was originally conceived, 16 years after its feasibility was completed, 12 after its design was finalised and almost 10 years after it was approved by the CCI speaks volumes for the financial difficulties and political issues in implementing a large water development scheme.

In between, one president and three prime ministers found time to lay its foundation stones between 1998 and 2011.

Recently, work on Diamer-Bhasha was delayed by international lenders’ decision to pull out of the project after India objected to the location of the dam, which straddles Gilgit-Baltistan and KP.

Last year, the government decided to split the project into two major components — the dam project to be constructed with public-sector funds and the power project to be developed in IPP mode — and involve Chinese firms and money to complete it.

The Diamer-Bhasha project is an economically important enterprise as it will create water storage of 8.1MAF for agriculture and generate 81bn units of clean electricity once it is completed in 2028.

It is also billed to save the economy Rs23bn in flood losses annually, bring 1.23m acres of additional land under cultivation, reduce water shortages from 12MAF to 6.1MAF, increase water storage capacity from 30 days to 48 days, and add 35 years to the life of Tarbela by reducing sedimentation.

During its construction, the project is expected to create 16,550 jobs (mostly for the local population), generate a large demand for cement and steel, and stimulate economic growth, which is estimated to contract by up to 1.5pc owing to the pandemic.

The years between 1958 and 1976 were seen as the best period for the development of the water sector and hydropower projects in the country.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Tarbela and Mangla are also from the same period.

It was followed by a largely dry spell until 2007 when the pace of such projects picked up as water shortages became more acute and thermal electricity generation unaffordable and erratic — this in spite of the Water Apportionment Accord of 1991 between the provinces that underlines the need for building more water storages to store floodwaters and overcome growing shortages.

The availability of water for irrigation is declining and weather patterns are getting erratic because of climate change.

The country needs to build large storage capacity to save wastage of water in order to protect food security and the Indus Basin habitat.

_Published in Dawn, May 15th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China rejects India’s objection over construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam*
May 15, 2020





BEIJING, May 15 (APP):China on Friday rejected the objection raised by India over construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam and said economic cooperation between China and Pakistan was aimed at promoting economic development and improving the well-being of the local population.

“China and Pakistan conduct the economic cooperation in order to promote the economic development and improve the well-being of the local population,” Chinese Foreign Ministry’s Spokesperson Zhao Lijian said while responding to a question about construction of the dam during his regular briefing here.

About Indian External Affairs Ministry’s stance, he said that China’s position on the issue of Kashmir was consistent.

The spokesperson said the project was mutually beneficial and win-win for the two all-weather friends and strategic cooperative partners.

Prime Minister Imran Khan had directed to immediately start construction activities of the dam after all issues related to critically important Daimer-Bhasha Dam, including settlement, detailed road-map for mobilization of financial resources, were resolved.

The Diamer-Bhasha Dam is a 4,500-megawatt project with an estimated cost of US$ 15 billion and would be one of the largest dams in the world after completion.

The project, being termed as a positive stimulus for Pakistan’s economy, will not only create 16,500 jobs but also generate 4,500 MW of electricity.

The project will also irrigate 1.2 million acres of agricultural land while extending the life of Tarbela Dam by 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Clearly said:


> How much target has been reached so far? I donated to it at the time of appeal and it seems like a long time ago.
> 
> I wont blame the government if they use some of the money for supported the most vulnerable during current crisis. But PMIK clearly mentioned they will not be using it. Who will you build the dam for if people are dieing of hunger cause they don’t have money to buy food during current crisis.
> 
> Its all about prioritising stuff.



Yep it was a lomg time ago we will donate once again and keep donating if work is started for sure


----------



## Imran Khan

do not talk just start work day night with full speed as china do . our people are crazy they can create an issue from nothing .


----------



## Prince Kassad

Impressive job executed by Pakistan Army and China.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dam deal*
Editorial
May 15, 2020

THE government has finally closed the deal for the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha dam.

The Rs442bn contract has been awarded to a joint venture comprising China Power and the Frontier Works Organisation.

The world’s tallest roller compact concrete dam is but a part of a multipurpose Rs 1.4 Trillion hydropower enterprise that will be funded through public-sector development and commercial loans.

The 4,500 MW power station will be built later.

That the contract for the dam construction has been awarded nearly 40 years after the project was originally conceived, 16 years after its feasibility was completed, 12 after its design was finalised and almost 10 years after it was approved by the CCI speaks volumes for the financial difficulties and political issues in implementing a large water development scheme.

In between, one president and three prime ministers found time to lay its foundation stones between 1998 and 2011.

Recently, work on Diamer-Bhasha was delayed by international lenders’ decision to pull out of the project after India objected to the location of the dam, which straddles Gilgit-Baltistan and KP.

Last year, the government decided to split the project into two major components — the dam project to be constructed with public-sector funds and the power project to be developed in IPP mode — and involve Chinese firms and money to complete it.

The Diamer-Bhasha project is an economically important enterprise as it will create water storage of 8.1MAF for agriculture and generate 81bn units of clean electricity once it is completed in 2028.

It is also billed to save the economy Rs23bn in flood losses annually, bring 1.23m acres of additional land under cultivation, reduce water shortages from 12MAF to 6.1MAF, increase water storage capacity from 30 days to 48 days, and add 35 years to the life of Tarbela by reducing sedimentation.

During its construction, the project is expected to create 16,550 jobs (mostly for the local population), generate a large demand for cement and steel, and stimulate economic growth, which is estimated to contract by up to 1.5pc owing to the pandemic.

The years between 1958 and 1976 were seen as the best period for the development of the water sector and hydropower projects in the country.

Tarbela and Mangla are also from the same period.

It was followed by a largely dry spell until 2007 when the pace of such projects picked up as water shortages became more acute and thermal electricity generation unaffordable and erratic — this in spite of the Water Apportionment Accord of 1991 between the provinces that underlines the need for building more water storages to store floodwaters and overcome growing shortages.

The availability of water for irrigation is declining and weather patterns are getting erratic because of climate change.

The country needs to build large storage capacity to save wastage of water in order to protect food security and the Indus Basin habitat.

_Published in Dawn, May 15th, 2020_


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

How much will this increase our water storage by and what is our current storage number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gross Storage*
8.10 MAF (10 BCM)

*Live Storage*
6.40 MAF (7.9 BCM)


The 6.4 MAF (Million Acre Feet) water storage capacity of the dam would reduce the current water shortage in the country of 12 MAF to 6.1 MAF. It would add 35 years to the life of Tarbela Dam by reducing sedimentation. An area of 1.23 million acres of land would be brought under agriculture due to the dam.



Dark-Destroyer said:


> How much will this increase our water storage by and what is our current storage number



Water Resources secretary Sohail Ahmad Khwaja, while briefing the Senate Committee on water scarcity regarding water availability in the country and its storage said that the current water available resources are 138 MAF with a storage capacity of 13.7 million acre feet. It is only 10 percent of the available water resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## volatile

Syed1. said:


> Can't believe we still have worshippers of pig Nawaz Sharif on here. This dam and several others are only being constructed because of the efforts of the present government. This fact must burn like hot iron on skin for mindless patwaris like you. Long may your pain and suffering continue Inshallah and Allah add to your misery and despair Ameen


SubhanAllah you are as good as it gets ,Allah bless you .Regarding suffering from pain i can only say bless you



ZAC1 said:


> 5 saal ma tu in sa start na hua...mostly projects musharaf ka zamany na start hua...ppp r n league tu bus delay krtay gy.chahy wo neelum ho,nandipur ho etc
> Tu credit jahn banta hi usi ko hi mily ga...IK n musharaf...baki sab na in projects ma mulak ko nauksan dia...


As you say and believe facts remains part of history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

volatile said:


> SubhanAllah you are as good as it gets ,Allah bless you .Regarding suffering from pain i can only say bless you
> 
> 
> As you say and believe facts remains part of history


Allah ap ko hidyat da...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

ZAC1 said:


> Allah ap ko hidyat da...


Aur Allah App ko


----------



## FuturePAF

Dark-Destroyer said:


> How much will this increase our water storage by and what is our current storage number



somewhere around 60% (based upon the increase from 30 day water storage to 48 day water storage) per the recent wide side video on the topic. I haven’t looked myself, but it’s a function of this dam’s storage and how much it allows other dams to store

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

FuturePAF said:


> somewhere around 60% (based upon the increase from 30 day water storage to 48 day water storage) per the recent wide side video on the topic. I haven’t looked myself, but it’s a function of this dam’s storage and how much it allows other dams to store



We need to build more and more dams we need atleast 100 day plus water storage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Dark-Destroyer said:


> We need to build more and more dams we need atleast 100 day plus water storage.



I agree but we barely have the funding to build this dam over the next 8 years. Which is why we need to enact reforms and attract FDI, so that we have enough tax revenue to fund more dams. A water storage dam on at Bhit and another just near it near Machar lake, should be the next dams built, after this one (slide 98). They would ensure any excess water already flowing to lower Sindh is stored to supply Karachi, before it passes on to the sea. This would help end the Karachi water crisis if coupled with effective water management further north.

The more dams we have the more arable land we can irrigate, and the more revenue we can generate. If we can modern our agriculture, the profits (taxes on agriculture) alone should be able to pay for more dams. We are currently at 45 million acres of irrigated land and if we build all the dams and canals in the following presentation “Pakistan flood control system”, we can go to 70 million acres of arable land (a 55% increase). This would open up more land to give to our growing population, and if we couple this with modern organic farming we will have high yields and a highly profitable product to sell on the international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZAC1

volatile said:


> Aur Allah App ko


Hum tu Allah sa mangty hn .sach ho tasleem krta hn...kiyn ka jan Allah ko dani hi kissi party ko ni.
Ppp n league n many other has ruined destroyed this gift pakistan...magar jis na acha kam kia wo zarrur usi ko credit dain gy...if 1122 is good deptt then credit goes tu chaudries for that only...jis na bi jo acha kia ya bora kiyn netural h kr dakien.Dams ma credit sirf musharaf r IK ka hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

ZAC1 said:


> Hum tu Allah sa mangty hn .sach ho tasleem krta hn...kiyn ka jan Allah ko dani hi kissi party ko ni.
> Ppp n league n many other has ruined destroyed this gift pakistan...magar jis na acha kam kia wo zarrur usi ko credit dain gy...if 1122 is good deptt then credit goes tu chaudries for that only...jis na bi jo acha kia ya bora kiyn netural h kr dakien.Dams ma credit sirf musharaf r IK ka hai.


Lol Allah ko sub mantey hain and also it is personal matter regarding looting by parties ,May i know who was ruling the country for 40 Years yes there names were Ayub,Zia ,Musharaf ,Sikandar Mirza and Yahya directly and who were pulling the strings behind the doors when they are not in power ,Musharaf hasnt done any good thing to this country you like it or not he has money pouring in like any thing what best he did ,they renogtiated Paris club 5.5 billion US$ payable in 2001 to be paid in 2020 which became 8 Billion US$ in 2018 .So kindly dont go there


----------



## ghazi52

Joint Venture Agreement Signing Ceremony between Power China Company and Frontier Works Organization for construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam was held at HQ FWO on 21 May 2020. 
Five members delegation, headed by Project Director Mr. Jiang Ruijun attended the ceremony. 
The project includes construction of diversion system, main dam, access bridge and 21 MW-Tangir Hydropower Project.


----------



## ghazi52

*GE to supply technology for Dasu Hydro power Plant*

GE Renewable Energy, in consortium with Power China Zhongnan Engineering Corporation Limited, announced that it has been selected by Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) to supply six Francis turbines and generators for Stage 1 of the new Dasu hydropower plant in Pakistan.

The 2.2 GW Dasu hydropower project is one of the most important power generation projects in the country. The plant will help generate clean electricity, ushering in a new era of socio-economic potential and development in remote areas.

The project will be completed in two stages. The first stage consists of installing a 21.6 MW hydropower plant on the Indus River.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Rocky rock

Btw it's not a political thread & u must be PMLN supporter just to have u some knowledge on Gen Pervaiz Musharraf era development you can check this link & nourish urself with reality.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/presid...ments-of-pervez-musharraf-his-government/amp/

Thank me later.


volatile said:


> Lol Allah ko sub mantey hain and also it is personal matter regarding looting by parties ,May i know who was ruling the country for 40 Years yes there names were Ayub,Zia ,Musharaf ,Sikandar Mirza and Yahya directly and who were pulling the strings behind the doors when they are not in power ,Musharaf hasnt done any good thing to this country you like it or not he has money pouring in like any thing what best he did ,they renogtiated Paris club 5.5 billion US$ payable in 2001 to be paid in 2020 which became 8 Billion US$ in 2018 .So kindly dont go there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

Rocky rock said:


> Btw it's not a political thread & u must be PMLN supporter just to have u some knowledge on Gen Pervaiz Musharraf era development you can check this link & nourish urself with reality.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/presid...ments-of-pervez-musharraf-his-government/amp/
> 
> Thank me later.


Thank you later how old are you ? the link you have shared is Musharaf own website. Seriously dude you need to do better than that .

https://presidentmusharraf.wordpress.com/2009/03/05/achievements-of-pervez-musharraf-his-government/

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...ln-spent-on-diamer-bhasha-dam-project-so-far/

For critical part of land acquisition PML already made 90% done in 2018 and it was planned to finance the dam with own funds in coming 5/6 years with each year 200-250 Billion @ 115 Rs.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1300622


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

ali_raza said:


> oh bhai psdp was in surplus this quarter
> so is trade balance
> so is remittances



You had no money to spend on PSDP this year, you call this SURPLUS??


----------



## ali_raza

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> You had no money to spend on PSDP this year, you call this SURPLUS??


there has been a reason they r making dams like crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commencement of Construction on Two dams in single year is unprecedented in the country history.

Photo Credits: WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

Any chance we could keep this thread to just updates on how the construction and development is going without all the political bickering and point scoring.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam a world class mega-hydro project:* 

Diamer-Bhasha Dam is a world class mega-hydro project and participating in this project is a huge challenge, Yang Haiyan, deputy chief engineer of the Chinese company, Bei Fang Investigation, Design and Research Co. Ltd (BIDR) said

The company has last month signed a contract to join the consulting team of the dam. It was designed as 272 meters height which will be the highest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam in the world.
“The dam will exceed the height of Three Gorges Dam in China (185m), Hoover Dam in USA (221m), even Itaipu Dam in Brazil (225m),” she said in interview.

Besides, the designed crest length of Diamer-Bhasha Dam is 1006.5 m which can rank among the world class dams as well. The dam has a normal capacity of 10 billion cubic meters and a regulated (effective) capacity of 7.89 billion cubic meters, according to China Economic Net

Both its installed gross capacity of 4,500MW and average annual energy output of 1.84 trillion watt-hours also rank among the first class of the world.

In addition to its scale, dam’s technical difficulties can be considered as ‘world class’ as well. In the 1980s, Pakistan’s government has started to invite experts to design and consult on the dam. However, due to its technical difficulties are rare in the world, the project has been mired in decades of preparation.

Facing such a difficult work, Yang has showed confidence. “Since 2003, we have worked for water conservancy construction in Pakistan for 18 years. We have taken part in investigation and design of almost all of the hydropower projects in Pakistan, such as Tarbela Dam, Kohala Dam, Suki Kinari, Gomal Zam Dam, Neelam-Jhelum and so on,”

“China’s ability on water conservancy construction is built on years of practices. With our knowledge and experience, we will do our best to live up to Pakistan’s trust,” Yang said.

The construction of dam will create 16,500 jobs and consume a huge quantity of cement and steel, which will
give boost to the local industry.

The main purpose of the dam is water storage and production of 4,500MW cheap and affordable electricity for meeting the country’s energy requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A large number of machinery and plants were delivered to Diamer-Bhasha Dam site.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*June 28, 2020*: As the mobilization and preparation of the works on strategically important Diamer Basha Dam Project are gaining momentum, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) visited the project with a view to witness preparatory works, infrastructure development in the project area and most importantly further accelerate shifting of huge machinery and other equipment to the site.

Frontier Works Organization (FWO) Director General (DG) Maj Gen Kamal Azfar, WAPDA Member (Water) and Diamer Basha Dam Project General Manager Amir Bashir Chaudhry, official from Power China and other senior officers concerned were also present on the occasion.

Apart from Power China, FWO is one of the two construction companies of the joint venture that won contract of the Main Dam and allied structures of Diamer Basha Dam Project.

During his visit to the project area, WAPDA Chairman also has a detailed round of the Main Dam site and the contractor’s camp, where machinery and equipment have ben stationed to kick start construction activities on the Main Dam and the appurtenant structures. While appreciating the swift mobilization of the contractors, he expressed the hope that mobilization of the contractor to the project site will be completed very soon.

Highlighting the significance of Diamer Basha Dam Project to cope with the increasing needs of the water and electricity in the country, the Chairman urged upon the project management and the contractors to work with commitment and zeal, so that the project is completed on time.

Earlier, the project management briefed the Chairman about infrastructure development, mobilization status and preparedness to initiate construction work on the Main Dam and allied structures and components.

Diamer Basha Dam is being constructed on River Indus – 40 kilometer downstream of Chilas town. The project is of paramount importance for water, food and energy security of Pakistan. It has a gross water storage of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF) to mitigate floods and irrigate about 1.2 million acres of land. The project has an installed capacity of 4500 megawatt (MW) with annual energy generation of 18.1 billion low-cost electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> *June 28, 2020*: As the mobilization and preparation of the works on strategically important Diamer Basha Dam Project are gaining momentum, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) visited the project with a view to witness preparatory works, infrastructure development in the project area and most importantly further accelerate shifting of huge machinery and other equipment to the site.
> 
> Frontier Works Organization (FWO) Director General (DG) Maj Gen Kamal Azfar, WAPDA Member (Water) and Diamer Basha Dam Project General Manager Amir Bashir Chaudhry, official from Power China and other senior officers concerned were also present on the occasion.
> 
> Apart from Power China, FWO is one of the two construction companies of the joint venture that won contract of the Main Dam and allied structures of Diamer Basha Dam Project.
> 
> During his visit to the project area, WAPDA Chairman also has a detailed round of the Main Dam site and the contractor’s camp, where machinery and equipment have ben stationed to kick start construction activities on the Main Dam and the appurtenant structures. While appreciating the swift mobilization of the contractors, he expressed the hope that mobilization of the contractor to the project site will be completed very soon.
> 
> Highlighting the significance of Diamer Basha Dam Project to cope with the increasing needs of the water and electricity in the country, the Chairman urged upon the project management and the contractors to work with commitment and zeal, so that the project is completed on time.
> 
> Earlier, the project management briefed the Chairman about infrastructure development, mobilization status and preparedness to initiate construction work on the Main Dam and allied structures and components.
> 
> Diamer Basha Dam is being constructed on River Indus – 40 kilometer downstream of Chilas town. The project is of paramount importance for water, food and energy security of Pakistan. It has a gross water storage of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF) to mitigate floods and irrigate about 1.2 million acres of land. The project has an installed capacity of 4500 megawatt (MW) with annual energy generation of 18.1 billion low-cost electricity.



Who is financing this memoth project?


----------



## Syed1.

Wikki019 said:


> Who is financing this memoth project?


The dam and power gen parts are separated out. The dam part isn't that costly about 600b, the government can manage that over 8-10 years plus WAPDA has their own resources and financing. The power gen part which is about 900b will come from private investor in the form of IPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

we need real time project pics man bhut ho gya ye video or 3d drama ab


----------



## Thorough Pro

Nothing pleases me more than seeing the construction of the dams in Pakistan. We need a stronger and superior PAF to protect all these capital assets of vital importance for the management of water, power generation, agriculture development, growth in the economy and well being of Pakistanis.


----------



## Syed1.

One big worry with dams is that most of our LARGE dams are up north near LOC. In times of war, India could launch a SOW from deep inside occupied Kashmir and damage the dam structure thereby causing wide spread flooding in Punjab, KPK and Sindh. Last year during a LOC cease fire violation, an Indian shell landed far too close for comfort to the Neelum-Jhelum HPP. Once the dams are built we should consider stationing SAMs, and anti-missile defences near the dam sites.


----------



## Affan-khan

dam is at 1000 meter thrz 4000 meter peak on both sides


----------



## Kingslayerr

ghazi52 said:


>


This picture is about another project ( kohala i think) as diamir bhasa will produce 4500MW.


----------



## Tameem

Thank You Nawaz Sharif


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Thank You Nawaz Sharif



 

Did it start before end of 2017? NO!!

Which govt finally kick started the dam's construction? Current!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tameem

Land Bought and Alloted for Daimer Dam in PMLN Term.
Thank You PMLN
Thank You Nawaz Sharif


----------



## Kingslayerr

Tameem said:


> Land Bought and Alloted for Daimer Dam in PMLN Term.
> Thank You PMLN
> Thank You Nawaz Sharif


Ye dam bilkul wesay hi nawaz sharif nay bnwaia hai jesay nawaz shareef nay nuclear weapons banwai thay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Land Bought and Alloted for Daimer Dam in PMLN Term.
> Thank You PMLN
> Thank You Nawaz Sharif




Let me ask my question again, did any construction started on the dam during PMLN's tenure? They could have kick started construction on this dam anywhere between 2013 to 2018, but they *didn't*.

Anyways, you can keep thanking Noora for whatever fairy tales you want. Fact is, its PTI govt who kick started the project within first 2 years of their govt. That's what a serious / sincere govt would normally do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Imran Khan/PTI were against CPEC itself.
> 
> *Ahsan condemns Imran's statement against Chinese development assistance*
> ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform, Ahsan Iqbal has strongly condemned Imran Khan's st
> https://www.brecorder.com/news/1931...tement-against-chinese-development-assistance
> https://dailytimes.com.pk/37289/twists-and-turns-ptis-policy-on-cpec/




Again as always, you're running away from the main topic of discussion and busy posting your usual .

What's next?

IK announces another new project in city xyz.

And @Tameem : NS pooped in this area in 2015, so all credit of this project goes to NS. Thank you NS. 

Noonies!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Affan-khan

fr patwaris

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Affan-khan said:


> fr patwaris



@Tameem post "Thank you Nawaz Sharif" here as well.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283338684331417600


----------



## Syed1.

Certain people are trying to steal credit from IK. I'm glad most people see throught this Noon league facade. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283283583722033153

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Be it IK or NS nobody in water strived country gives afkk. All they need is water and electricity which is the job of the govt. So shame on NS for not completing the project in his term, and shame on IK of he doesn't complete in his term.


----------



## Syed1.

American Pakistani said:


> Be it IK or NS nobody in water strived country gives afkk. All they need is water and electricity which is the job of the govt. So shame on NS for not completing the project in his term, and shame on IK of he doesn't complete in his term.


How can he complete it in his term it it takes 8-9 years to construct it?


Shame on you for not realizing that IK is the first ruler after Ayub Khan to start dam construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Type59

Only will get excited when concrete is poured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 15, 2020

The PM had visited the site of the dam along with Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Federal Minister for Water Resources Faisal Vawda, where they were briefed on the mega project.

In a tweet earlier today, Special Assistant to the PM on Information retired Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa said that the project will generate 4,500MW of hydel power and provide at least 16,000 jobs.

The premier, during his address, vowed that with this project, the government was going towards building the "biggest dam in Pakistan's history".

"This will be our third big dam. China has made around 5,000 big dams, but have a total of about 80,000 dams. From this you can gauge the massive mistakes we have made in the past.

"The decision to build this dam was taken 50 years ago. There can be no better site for constructing a dam, it is a natural dam. Forty, 50 years ago this was decided, and work on the project has begun today. This is one of the biggest reasons why we haven't progressed."

The premier maintained that the government will now move towards building more dams on rivers, which will lessen pressure on foreign exchange and allow Pakistan to generate its own fuel.

He added that generating electricity from water instead of furnace oil or coal will also prevent negative impacts of global warming and climate change. "The benefits are dual. We won't have to import fuel and it won't affect our climate negatively."

Imran said that the project would also generate job opportunities for people living in the region. "I am familiar with GB and have visited Chilas on multiple occasions in the past 30 years. I am well aware how much the area depends on tourism and how much they need tourism during the summer months."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Tameem said:


> Thank You Nawaz Sharif





Tameem said:


> Land Bought and Alloted for Daimer Dam in PMLN Term.
> Thank You PMLN
> Thank You Nawaz Sharif













wese have to give @Tameem its due. he is in the league of daday harami.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Affan-khan said:


> fr patwaris


yara make it big.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CHILAS: Prime Minister Imran Khan has said the wrong decisions taken by the previous governments led to environmental deterioration and decline in industrial progress over the years.

His remarks came as he addressed a gathering in the Gilgit-Baltistan city of Chilas, where he arrived to kick off mega construction work on the Diamer-Bhasha dam. He said in the past projects were launched just for vote bank.

He was accompanied by ministers, Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, DG ISI Lt Gen Faiz Hameed, CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Asim Bajwa and others. For the security of the project, 120 companies of the Pakistan Army were deployed.

"When our government took over, we had a deficit of over Rs20 billion due to the decisions of the past governments," he told attendees, adding that the less developed areas of the country cannot be ignored any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Path-Finder said:


> yara make it big.



Thank you Nawaz Sharif.

Aye @Tameem ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265739112293773316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265747662210568192


----------



## Kingslayerr

Look at the first trend on twitter. Ajeeb jahil awam hai.


----------



## Gentelman

Tameem said:


> Thank You Nawaz Sharif


Go a bit back and you'll see zardari and Musharraf inagurating too....
But you must know as you specifically searched...


----------



## ghazi52

Now construction is started, so hope for the best.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Kingslayerr said:


> Look at the first trend on twitter. Ajeeb jahil awam hai.
> View attachment 651588



Only if we could find these 65.3k trailors or paid indian agents and go after them.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Jazzbot said:


> Only if we could find these 65.3k trailors or paid indian agents and go after them.


Ignore. 
We all know hoe these trends are made. Discussing them eould keep it in discussion for much longer. Slowely built it. 
Just like mohmand and sukhi kinari are under construction and no body knows what is happening. The biggest issue is land procurement and it has been done. Stay calm.
Stay quiet. 
Everyone would forget. 
And after 7 years dam would emerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*GB Scouts Wing raised for Diamer_Basha Dam Project security*

MoU signed between WAPDA, Gilgit Baltistan Scouts:

June 29, 2020: In a major development, a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed today between the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) and Gilgit Baltistan (GB) Scouts for raising a GB Scouts Wing for security of Diamer Basha Dam Project.

The MoU signing ceremony was held at WAPDA House today. WAPDA General Manager (HRD) Brig Shoaib Taqi (Retd) and GB Scouts Director General (DG) Brig Zia-ur-Rehman signed the MoU on behalf of their organizations. WAPDA Member (Water) and GM (Diamer Basha Dam Project) Amir Bashir Chaudhry and other senior WAPDA security officers also witnessed signing of the MoU.


The GB Scouts Wing for Diamer Basha Dam Project is a significant omen for implementation of the project. Since Diamer Basha Dam is being constructed in a remote area, the adequate security measures in the project area are of immense importance for smooth and timely completion of the project. 

The GB Scouts Wing will play an important role for providing safe and secure working environment in the project area by utilizing their professional capabilities to the maximum for putting in place an effective security mechanism in the project area.

It is pertinent to mention that the multi-purpose Diamer Basha Dam is being constructed on River Indus, 40 kilometers downstream of Chilas town. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2028-29.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52

WAPDA release complete video of Prime Minister visit to review construction activities on Diamer Basha Dam - 15 July 2020






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Relocation of KKH -01 under DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT.

The realigned and alternative road is being constructed by WAPDA in place of existing submerged KKH under Dasu HPP. 
It will be constructed in two phases KKH-01 and KKH -02.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bhasha *Hydro power Project* is going to be the largest water conservancy project in the country that will drive Pakistan to new heights of development.

After completion, it will be the world’s highest and largest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam project, known as Pakistan’s “Three Gorges”.

The 272 meters high Diamer-Bhasha Dam will become another large hydropower project in Pakistan after Tarbela and Mangla hydropower projects, Professor at the Chinese Southwest University of Political Science and Law Cheng Xizhong said

He said on July 23, Asim Saleem Bajwa, Chairman of CPEC Authority, announced that the construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam, a large hydropower project with historic milestone significance, has started.

Construction of the dam will be jointly undertaken by Power Construction Corporation of China and Frontier Works Organization (FWO) of Pakistan. It is planned to be completed in 2028 with a total installed capacity of 4.5 million kilowatts, which can deliver 18 billion kilowatts of electricity to the state grid every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam (DBD) Project*

Just so you people don’t forget, FWO-PowerChina JV is working on DBD construction. We are really proud of our personnel hailing from Gilgit Baltistan (GB) who are working on this project. InshAllah we shall try to hire more people from GB in days to come.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After completion, it will be the world’s highest and largest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam project, known as Pakistan’s “Three Gorges”.

The 272 meters high Diamer-Bhasha Dam will become another large hydropower project in Pakistan after Tarbela and Mangla hydropower projects, Professor at the Chinese Southwest University of Political Science and Law Cheng Xizhong said

He said on July 23, Asim Saleem Bajwa, Chairman of CPEC Authority, announced that the construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam, a large hydropower project with historic milestone significance, has started.

Construction of the dam will be jointly undertaken by Power Construction Corporation of China and Frontier Works Organization (FWO) of Pakistan. It is planned to be completed in 2028 with a total installed capacity of 4.5 million kilowatts, which can deliver 18 billion kilowatts of electricity to the state grid every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A batch of XCMG products has arrived in Pakistan.This batch of XCMG excavators, loaders, road machinery equipment and concrete products will be working on the construction site of* Diamer Bhasha Dam* the "biggest dam in Pakistan's history"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer_Basha_dam - 4500MW*

Project Manager of Diamer Basha Dam Consultant group visited the site and attended meetings with stakeholders.
Courtesy: Muhammad Asad Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jobs Adertisement for Diamer Basha Dam -
Diamer Basha Dam Development Company (DBDC) a subsidiary of #WAPDA has announced 171 posts for different categories. 
WAPDA ,, DiamerBashaDam


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Diamer Basha Dam 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304381632204492800


----------



## ghazi52

*The government has acquired around 32,139 acres of land, out of total 37,419 acres land required for the construction of Diamer Basha dam.*

Almost 86 per cent land for the mega project had been acquired so far.


They informed that construction work on resettlement of model village at Harpan Das was in progress and almost 95 per cent work had already been completed.

Similarly, construction of Project Colony at Thor was in progress and overall progress was 85 per cent. 

Construction of Right Bank Periphery Road (RBPR) was under process, they said.

Contracts for RBPR-01 and 02 had also been awarded and so far 86.50 per cent and 40 per cent respectively work has been completed. They said procurement of Contractor for RBPR-03 and 04 was in progress

3.6 MW Thor Hydropower Project was operational since June 26, 2019 and electricity was being supplied to locals as goodwill gesture till commencement of work on main dam. 3.0 MW Thak Powerhouse was under construction with 94 per cent progress.

The Contracts for Consultancy Services and main dam works had also been signed.

The government had released/ spent Rs. 107.199 Billion against Land Acquisition & Resettlement since 2009-10 up to June 30, 2020, whereas Rs. 3.365 Billion had been released / spent by WAPDA as bridge financing.

The government had also released/spent Rs. 43.805 Billion against Dam Part up to June 30, 2020.
It is pertinent to mention that Diamer Basha Dam will provide water for agriculture, mitigate floods and low-cost hydel electricity for economic development in the country.

The project has a gross storage capacity of 8.1million acre feet (MAF) and power generation capacity of 4500 megawatt (MW), with annual generation of 18.1 billion units per annum. Construction of the project will enhance life of Tarbela Dam by 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Land Acquisition*

font size 



Email



> *LAND ACQUISITION*



Land Acquisition process started in 2010 and details are as under:-
Total Land to be acquired = 37,419 Acres
Private Land being purchased = 18,357 Acres
Govt. Land to be transferred (free of cost) = 19,062 Acres
Private Land Acquired = 8,098 Acres
 GBA 7,936 Acres
KPK 162 Acres

Govt. Land transferred to DBDP (free of cost) = 17,214 Acres
Funds to the tune of Rs. 31,063.000 million have been released for payment of Compensation to affectees in Gilgit-Baltistan against the ADP allocations. Acquisition of remaining private land is actively under consideration of GBA.
Rs.325.000 million has been released to D.C. Kohistan for land acquisition of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa area for Contractor’s Camp.
One Window Compensation Cell has been established by Deputy Commissioner, Diamer.
 


> *PROJECT COLONY AT THOR VALLEY*



Project Colony and offices in Thor Valley, Chilas, Distt. Diamer are being constructed through 17 contract packages. 16 contracts have been awarded. Work at site is in progress.



Ready For Construction


*Resettlement /Construction Of Composite Model Villages*

font size 



Email



> *CONSTRUCTION OF COMPOSITE MODEL VILLAGES*


Three (3) Composite Model Villages at Thak Das, Harpan Das and Kino Das with all the amenities shall be developed for resettlement of 4228 affected households / families. Each affected households / families shall be given a residential plot of one kanal free of cost. The construction work of Composite Model Village–II (Harpan Das) is planned through 7 contract packages. 5 contracts have been awarded, other contracts are in pipeline. Work at site is in progress.



> *CONSTRUCTION OF BYPASS FROM SHATIAL TO THOR NULLAH TO EXISTING KKH (35 KM) BY NHA AS WAPDA’S DEPOSIT WORK*


During Construction of Main Dam the existing KKH is to be used for construction activities while the Bypass on KKH from Shatial to Thor Nullah being constructed by NHA as WAPDA deposit work will be utilized for uninterrupted traffic flow. Contract has been awarded and work is in progress at site.



Ready For Construction


----------



## Chishty4

Work in progress on construction of DiamirBhasha Dam. 
#GilgitBaltistan #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

any pictures from yesterday's event when IK visited the site ?


----------



## Green Arrow

From yesterday’s visits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Diamer Basha Dam (4500MW)

Installation of Pontoon Bridge on River Indus upstream of dam for transporting equipments and manpower at right bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Practical work has been started on Diamer-Bhasha Dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

#DiamerBhasha Dam - A new milestone achieved
At the initial phase of the fastest work on Diamer Bhasha Dam in collaboration with Power China and FWO was inaugurated at Pontoon Bridge. The special guest of the function was GM Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Mr. Muhammad Yousuf Rao. The Pontoon Bridge is a temporary bridge that is built over the river to carry the necessary equipment across the bank.

#DBDP #DiamerBashaDam #WAPDA #CheapEnergy #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰
Credits: Media team of Diamer Basha Dam & Cheap Energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Invicta

What's the projected finish date for this project?


----------



## ZAMURD

Invicta said:


> What's the projected finish date for this project?


2032.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚𝐃𝐚𝐦 - 𝐌𝐨𝐧𝐭𝐡𝐥𝐲 𝐌𝐞𝐞𝐭𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐚𝐭 𝐒𝐢𝐭𝐞

Having constructed necessary infrastructure at the work site, the first monthly progress meeting at dam site took place, attended by project management teams of both FWO and Power China. A number of aspects were coordinated during the meeting.

Alhamdolillah, work is progressing satisfactorily and Power China - FWO JV stands committed to execute this project in a timely and efficient manner

CREDITS: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1015109912331017

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO visited and inspected the progress and pace of the work of Diamer Basha Dam on 30 December 2020. Base camp and site offices have been established at the site recently. Work on connecting roads to dam site and construction of temporary / permanent bridges is ongoing.

Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKH upgradation/relocation for Bhasha dam. 100Km existing road will be submerged in reservoir and 140 Km long relocated KKH is under construction at higher elevation.

Credits: HAKAS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

I hope they build a sediment bypass tunnel further up the valley. It will allow the rich sediment to continue down the river and extend the life of the dam as well as the efficiency of the power generation turbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

I was in Chilas last year 

and didnt even realise this was under construction 

wish I visited now


----------



## FuturePAF

What’s the current expect date this dam will be finished being physically built? And what is the expected final cost?


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam- 4500 MW
Construction activities are going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO, along with his team, visited and inspected the progress of work at Diamer Basha Dam today. During the visit, he was briefed by Project Director and Chief Engineer regarding on-going construction works. DG showed his satisfaction and appreciated the quality and pace of works being done by FWO team.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH upgradation/relocation for Bhasha dam. 100Km existing road will be submerged in reservoir and 140 Km long relocated KKH is under construction at higher elevation.

Credits: HAKAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on Bhasha, Tangir projects reviewed*


The Newspaper'
March 26, 2021







The construction work on 21MW Tangir Hydropower Project, meant for providing electricity to the people in various areas during construction phase of Diamer Bhasha Dam, has commenced. — AFP/File


LAHORE: The construction work on 21MW Tangir Hydropower Project, meant for providing electricity to the people in various areas during construction phase of Diamer Bhasha Dam, has commenced, according to the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda).

The construction works on eight sites of Diamer Bhasha Dam and nine of the Dasu Hydropower projects are also underway these days on a fast-track basis.

Bhasha Dam project sites where the construction work was going on include access tunnel, access roads, upstream and downstream cable bridges, a senior official told Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain who visited the area on Wednesday.

During the visit, the Wapda chairman reviewed construction work on Bhasha as well as Tangir hydropower projects.

Speaking on the occasion, the Wapda chief said that construction work on Bhasha Dam was progressing despite the Covid-19 pandemic. He, however, maintained that the project authorities must ensure achieving major construction milestones in accordance with the timelines set for this purpose.

Gen Hussain opened the newly-constructed cable way bridge across River Indus. Rest of three such bridges are scheduled to be completed in April and May one after the other for swift mobilisation on both banks of the river during high-flow season.

Pontoon bridge across the River Indus had already been completed ahead of schedule in December last year to facilitate mobilisation of machinery and workforce during the current low-flow season.

Diamer Bhasha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.

Earlier, the Wapda chairman witnessed construction activities on Dasu Hydropower Project Stage-I, being built across River Indus upstream Dasu town in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. During the briefing about progress on the project, he was informed that the construction work on nine different sites is in progress.

He was told that river diversion works are expected to be completed by the end of this year. Afterwards, the mighty Indus would pass through the two diversion tunnels paving the way for construction of the main dam.

The Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in two stages. Wapda is currently working on 2,160 MW-Stage-I, likely to be completed in 2025.The Stage-I will provide 12bn green and low-cost electricity to the national grid annually while the Stage-II will also contribute another 9bn units per annum.


_Published in Dawn, March 26th, 2021_

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

WAPDA Chairman reviews construction on Diamer Bash Dam, Dasu Project

‘Construction work on Diamer Basha Dam, Dasu Project progressing at good pace’








March 25, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) today visited Diamer Basha Dam and Dasu Hydropower Project to review construction work on the two mega projects.

During his visit to Diamer Basha Dam being constructed on River Indus downstream of Chilas town in Gilgit Baltistan, the Chairman was briefed that construction work on as many as 8 different sites in project area is underway. The construction sites included access tunnel, access roads, upstream and downstream cable bridges. The construction work on 21 MW Tangir Hydropower Project, meant for providing electricity during construction phase of Diamer Basha Dam, has also commenced, it was further briefed.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman said that construction work on Diamer Basha Dam is progressing ahead despite Covid-19 Pandemic that has, adversely affected the whole world. He, however, maintained that the project authorities must ensure achieving major construction milestones in accordance with the timelines set for the purpose. 

The Chairman also opened the newly constructed cable way bridge across River Indus. Rest of three such bridges are scheduled to be completed in April and May one after the other for swift mobilization on both banks of the River during high flow season. Pontoon bridge across the River Indus had already been completed ahead of schedule in December last year to facilitate mobilization of machinery and workforce during the current low flow season.

Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.

Earlier, WAPDA Chairman also witnessed construction activities on Dasu Hydropower Project Stage-I, 
being built across River Indus upstream Dasu town in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. 

During a briefing about progress on the project, the Chairman was apprised that construction work on 9 different sites is in progress. It was briefed that river diversion works are expected to be completed by end of this year. Afterwards, the mighty Indus would pass through the two diversion tunnels paving the way to constructing the Main Dam. The Chairman reviewed construction work on diversion tunnels and power house during the visit.

The 4320 MW-Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in two stages. At present, WAPDA is working on 2160 MW-Stage-I, likely to be completed in 2025. The Stage-I will provide 12 billion green and low-cost electricity to the National Grid annually while the Stage-II will also contribute another 9 billion units to the system per annum.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

Diamir and Dasu ... 2 most challenging engineering projects in our history. May Almighty keep all those safe who are working there. It's nature vs man stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO, along with his team, visited Diamer Basha Dam site on 10 April 2021. DG was briefed about latest updates of various construction works. Plans for construction of temporary and permanent bridges were verified on ground and issues related to future work on the main dam were discussed on site.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Diamer-Bhasha Dam: Cableway Bridge-2 was made operational 

Diamer Basha Dam is set to have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4500 MW, the project will provid
e more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.to speed-up the transportation of heavy machinery and construction materials across the I

The cable way bridge-1 will also be made operational soon.ndu


On March 25, Chairman WAPDA Lieutenant General (retd) Muzammil Hussain had inaugurated the newly constructed Cableway Bridge-3 on the Indus River. 
Additional Chief Engineer Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project Fakhr Jahan, engineers and officials of Power China were present during the opening of the bridge. s River. 

This cableway bridge is 205 meters long and consists of a six-foot carriageway. The cableway bridge is capable of carrying a total weight of 80 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385306562344931333

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

We must act together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam-4500MW
construction of another cableway bridge is in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Excavation of Power intake & Diversion Tunnels slopes works are in Progress at Diamer Basha Dam Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In addition to stabilizing national economy by developing irrigated agriculture, mitigating devastating floods and injecting low-cost hydel electricity into the National Grid, WAPDA projects also play a phenomenal role in socio-economic development of the people residing in the project areas. This can best be judged from the fact that WAPDA has been spending a hefty amount of over Rs.100 billion in the project areas for progress and prosperity of the local populace.
This amount is being utilized on confidence building measures (CBM) in the project areas of four under construction projects of WAPDA
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞: 𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦 (𝐃𝐁𝐃) 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭

FWO - Power China JV commenced work on this monumental project in July 2020. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Alhamdolillah, on 24 May 2021, excavation work of left abutment of the main dam wall has been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer bhasha Dam work progress 2021*

Jun 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Updates............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞: 𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦

Currently, execution of several works is in progress including construction of permanent roads (on left & right bank of River Indus), construction of temporary/permanent bridges, permanent magazines, main Dam excavation work, colony for Tangir HPP and hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

First Asphalt layer is being carpeted on Diamer Bhasha Dam Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*32073 acres of land acquired so far for Diamer Basha Dam project*


Sun, 8 Aug 2021, 

ISLAMABAD, Aug 08 (APP):The government has so far acquired 32,073 acres of land for important Diamer Basha Dam project which is expected to be completed by April, 2029 and would meet growing water and power needs of the country.

The acquired land is around 90 percent of total required 35,924 acres of land for the project.
The official information revealed on Sunday that the total estimated cost of Diamer Basha Dam project is Rs.1406, 122 million which includes PC-I (acquisition of land and resettlement Rs. 175,436 million, PC-I (Dam Part Rs. 479,686 million while cost for PC-I (Power Generation Facilities yet to be approved) is Rs. 751,000 million.

Similarly, the amount spent by previous governments on the Dam is Rs. 86,685 million under acquisition of land and resettlement (AL&R) since 2009-10 while the present government has spent Rs. Rs. 30273 million under AL&R and Rs. 51555 million under dam part. The total amount of Rs. 116,158 million has been spent under AL&R and Rs. 51,555 million under the Dam’s part.
The information further revealed that Supreme Court of Pakistan is custodian of Dam Fund. The total amount of the Funds collected for the project so far is Rs. 12,934,008,868 up to July 15, 2021. Moreover, thanks to the present government which is giving priority to completion of mega power projects and had earmarked Rs. 15,500 million for the Dam part and Rs. 7,000 million for AL&R during fiscal year 2020-21.

The PC-I (Dam Part) was approved @1US$ = Rs. 105.3, however, the cost will be updated during revision of PC-I in accordance with guidelines of Planning Commission’s Manual for Development projects.

As per plan for construction, the Consultants for main works have commenced their services from October last year while Contractor for Main Dam works have been mobilized at site after signing of Contract Agreement with commencement date as August 07, 2020.

As per financing plan, the Acquisition of Land and Resettlement is being financed by government of Pakistan as Rs. 106,897 million has been released against PC-I (AL&R) amounting to Rs. 175,436 million.

Similarly, financing plan for the Dam’s part includes Rs. 233,686 million under government share, Rs. 144,000 million under commercial financing and Rs. 100,000 million under WAPDA equity.

The financing plan of power generation facilities includes Rs. 76,000 million under WAPDA Equity, Rs. 429,000 million under Commercial Financing and Rs. 246,000 under Integrated Water Flow Model Demand Calculator (IDC) which shall be recovered through tariff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Road works in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam Project, construction activities in progress on the main dam site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1867863750055436


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3044726795770762

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
11:21 PM | October 03, 2021


The Chairman Water and Power Development Authority Muzamil Hussain visited site of Diamer Basha Dam project in Chilas on Sunday.

The Commander of 10 Corps and Director General of Frontier Works Organization were also accompanying him during the visit.

They inspected ongoing construction work at different projects of the Dam.

Talking on the occasion, the Chairman WAPDA said that Diamer Basha Dam is one of the most significant projects for sustained development in Pakistan.

He said it would provide water for agriculture, mitigate floods and generate low cost electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

MULTI-PURPOSE DIAMER BHASHA DAM – 4500MW

o Gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF
o 1.23 million acres of additional land for irrigation
o Installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW
o 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction.

Working is going on in full swing at divergent tunnel's inlet side ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=301907278602640

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=581815139720280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*4,500 MW* would be tremendous boost to Industrial Revolution in country


Government should start to change transmission lines to further boost delivery and control of Electricity
Develop Storage facilities to save the Excess energy produced

1.5 Million Acres (*1,500,000*) of Agricultural Land addition would be massive game changer for food production in country

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *4,500 MW* would be tremendous boost to Industrial Revolution in country
> 
> 
> Government should start to change transmission lines to further boost delivery and control of Electricity
> Develop Storage facilities to save the Excess energy produced
> 
> 1.5 Million Acres (*1,500,000*) of Agricultural Land addition would be massive game changer for food production in country


Doubt it will be completed..
Will be left incomplete like several projects before
(E.g ghazi brotha was abdondone in 1998 as country ran out of money)


----------



## RealNapster

ziaulislam said:


> Doubt it will be completed..
> Will be left incomplete like several projects before
> (E.g ghazi brotha was abdondone in 1998 as country ran out of money)



1998 was difficult times. It's not like Heaven guardian now but certainly better than those days .. we were isolated, and we were under sanctions. All type of sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

RealNapster said:


> 1998 was difficult times. It's not like Heaven guardian now but certainly better than those days .. we were isolated, and we were under sanctions. All type of sanctions.


Pakistan was under military sanctions not economic sanctions
We negotiated several IMF ptograms in 1990s and had billions of dollars in exports to USA

It wasnt like iran

So i dont know why people blame the 1990s bankrupcy on sanctions

Sure it wasnt like 2010s where we had 2+b$ aid following, but it was like these days(isolated from america)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

ziaulislam said:


> Pakistan was under military sanctions not economic sanctions
> We negotiated several IMF ptograms in 1990s and had billions of dollars in exports to USA
> 
> It wasnt like iran
> 
> So i dont know why people blame the 1990s bankrupcy on sanctions
> 
> Sure it wasnt like 2010s where we had 2+b$ aid following, but it was like these days(isolated from america)



Well I had a mind and comprehension abilities of a 5 years old at that time as I was 5 years old so can't really remember what was happening on national level. But sure I hear voices saying 1998-2002 was bad times for Pakistan. Like Pakistan "Saalimiyat" was always at risk as we heard these voicesany times saying "Pakistan apni tareekh Kay nazuk for se guzar Raha Hy". But if you have to shortlist, I am sure that period will among top 3, along 2008-2013 period.


----------



## ziaulislam

RealNapster said:


> Well I had a mind and comprehension abilities of a 5 years old at that time as I was 5 years old so can't really remember what was happening on national level. But sure I hear voices saying 1998-2002 was bad times for Pakistan. Like Pakistan "Saalimiyat" was always at risk as we heard these voicesany times saying "Pakistan apni tareekh Kay nazuk for se guzar Raha Hy". But if you have to shortlist, I am sure that period will among top 3, along 2008-2013 period.


Wheat was banned to be allowed to go to KPK in 1998..wheat was literally not availble for months
Anyone can tell u that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaleem.61

What is the completion date is it in near future?


----------



## RealNapster

ziaulislam said:


> Wheat was banned to be allowed to go to KPK in 1998..wheat was literally not availble for months
> Anyone can tell u that



I know about the wheat embargo on KP from Punjab. I am also aware of the wheat embargo in ANP government when Punjab again banned transport of wheat to KP. Around 2009-10 I guess, or was it 2008-9. Everyone in KP know that. No one forgot that.

At the first wheat crisis, only the urban area was effected mainly because at that time majority rural class used to cultivate wheat and use it for consumption. So the effect was maybe felt by 50% of KP population. But in the last wheat embargo almost 100% of KP population was effected because majority people stoped farming. Farming is not one of the major jobs in KP now. As we have less land as well as less land per farmer which make farming expensive and not feasible.


----------



## ziaulislam

RealNapster said:


> I know about the wheat embargo on KP from Punjab. I am also aware of the wheat embargo in ANP government when Punjab again banned transport of wheat to KP. Around 2009-10 I guess, or was it 2008-9. Everyone in KP know that. No one forgot that.
> 
> At the first wheat crisis, only the urban area was effected mainly because at that time majority rural class used to cultivate wheat and use it for consumption. So the effect was maybe felt by 50% of KP population. But in the last wheat embargo almost 100% of KP population was effected because majority people stoped farming. Farming is not one of the major jobs in KP now. As we have less land as well as less land per farmer which make farming expensive and not feasible.


People in my village switched corps because it was unprofitable to grow wheat
So they switched to chana and peanuts

Obviosuly khari plan area ks just used to help other pakistani..they are like 4 dams/hydro projects built(khanpur-ghazi brotha -tarbea-islambad water carriage way ) in this region with plan for fourth one but local people wont get a bucket of water ...

The great wall of water(tarbela dam) and the dry FERTILE lands besides it ...summarize pakistan exploitation of local population in one picture

Oh..and these are peanuts if u r wondering..wheat at 1200rs wont cut it..peanuts are hit and miss with rain..since there is no water..you can see how far tarbela dam and gahzi bortha barrage is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

JP Morgan delegation calls on WAPDA Chairman
WAPDA EXECUTING PROJECTS WORTH $ 26 BILLION: CHAIRMAN

November 10, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) is executing the biggest-ever portfolio of development projects in Pakistan including Diamer Basha Dam, Dasu Hydropower Project and Mohmand Dam worth US $ 26 billion after a span of almost five decades by adopting an innovative financing strategy on the back of a robust capital structure and strong balance sheet footing. 
WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) highlighted this in the meeting with a delegation of JP Morgan comprising senior representatives namely Asif Raza, Managing Director Global Corporate Bank CEEMEA, Imran Zaidi, Managing Director Global Corporate Bank covering Middle East and North Africa (MENA) and Amin M. Khawaja, Chief Executive Officer Pakistan. WAPDA Member (Finance) Naveed Asghar was also present on the occasion. 
Giving a run-down of 10 under construction WAPDA projects, the Chairman said that these projects would enhance water storage capacity by more than 11 MAF and add another 9000 MW of hydel electricity to the system. WAPDA has unparalleled institutional capacity to identify and implement multipurpose hydropower projects. It has adopted a multi-pronged strategy including Green Eurobonds and Syndicate loans etc. for implementation of its projects. This was a radical shift from entire reliance on the Government of Pakistan. WAPDA’s business model has an important role to play in the development of a sustainable and lower-carbon economy in Pakistan, he said. 
The Chairman said that WAPDA would continue to approach the international financial and capital market in a staggered mode, to minimize financing cost, in line with its financing requirements and would look forward to bring further investments in the hydropower sector which would go a long way to reduce carbon footprint in the power generation sector of Pakistan. 
He appreciated the role played by JP Morgan as the lead arranger for WAPDA’s debut Green Eurobond issuance alongside Deutsche, Standard Chartered and HBL Bank. This bond was a lodestar as WAPDA became the first parastatal in Pakistan to access the international capital market on its own credentials without any financial obligation on the Government, the Chairman further said. 
###

چیئرمین واپڈا سے معروف عالمی مالیتی ادارے جے پی مورگن کے وفد کی ملاقات
ملاقات میں منصوبوں کی تعمیر کیلئے واپڈا کی نئی ہمہ جہت حکمت ِ عملی پر تبادلہ خیال کیا گیا
واپڈا کی مالی حکمت ِ عملی میں ماضی کے برعکس قومی خزانہ پر انحصار بہت ہی کم ہے، چیئرمین واپڈا کی وفد سے گفتگو
نئی حکمت ِ عملی کے تحت 26 ارب ڈالر مالیت کے منصوبے تعمیر کر رہے ہیں، جس کی ملکی تاریخ میں مثال نہیں ملتی: چیئرمین واپڈا
واپڈا پاکستان کا واحد ادارہ ہے جس نے ریاستی ضمانت کے بغیر اپنی مستحکم مالی پوزیشن کی بنیاد پر گرین یورو بانڈ کا کامیاب اجراء کیا: چیئرمین واپڈا

10 نومبر2021ء…… واپڈا پانی اور پن بجلی کے شعبوں میں دیا مر بھاشا، مہمند اور داسو سمیت 10 میگاپراجیکٹس تعمیر کر رہاہے۔ اِن منصوبوں کی لاگت 26 ارب ڈالر ہے۔ ملک کی تاریخ میں گزشتہ50برس کے دوران پانی اور پن بجلی کے اتنے منصوبوں کی بیک وقت تعمیر کی مثال نہیں ملتی۔ یہ منصوبے ایک نئی اور ہمہ جہت مالیتی حکمت ِ عملی کے تحت تعمیر کئے جا رہے ہیں۔ واپڈا کی اِس حکمت ِ عملی کی بنیاد واپڈا کے مؤثر مالیتی ڈھانچے اور مستحکم مالی پوزیشن پر ہے۔

چیئرمین واپڈا لیفٹیننٹ جنرل مزمل حسین (ریٹائرڈ) نے یہ بات معروف عالمی مالیتی ادارے جے پی مورگن کے سینئر نمائندوں پر مشتمل وفد سے اجلاس کے دوران کہی۔ وفد میں آصف رضا منیجنگ ڈائریکٹر گلوبل کارپوریٹ بینک (CEEMEA)، عمران زیدی منیجنگ ڈائریکٹر گلوبل کارپوریٹ بینک(MENA) اور امین ایم خواجہ چیف ایگزیکٹو پاکستان شامل تھے۔ نوید اصغر ممبر فنانس (واپڈا) بھی اِس موقع پر موجود تھے۔

واپڈاکے 10 زیر تعمیر منصوبوں کا ذکر کرتے ہوئے چیئرمین نے کہا کہ اِن منصوبوں کی بدولت پاکستان میں پانی ذخیرہ کرنے کی صلاحیت مزید 11ملین ایکڑ فٹ بڑھ جائے گی اور قومی نظام میں تقریباً9ہزار میگاواٹ پن بجلی کا بھی اضافہ ہوگا۔ واپڈا پانی اور پن بجلی کے منصوبوں کی نشاندہی اور تعمیر کے لئے قومی اہمیت کا بے مثال ادارہ ہے، جس نے اپنے منصوبوں کی تعمیر کے لئے ایک ایسی مالی حکمت ِ عملی ترتیب دی ہے جس کا ماضی کے برعکس قومی خزانہ پر انحصار بہت ہی کم ہے۔ واپڈا کی یہ حکمت ِ عملی پاکستان میں پائیدار اور ماحول دوست اقتصادیات کے لئے نہایت اہم کردار ادا کرے گی۔

چیئرمین نے کہا کہ واپڈا بین الاقوامی مارکیٹ سے اپنی ضروریات کے مطابق فنڈز کا بندوبست جاری رکھے گا۔ ہم اُمید کرتے ہیں کہ واپڈا منصوبوں کی بدولت پاکستان میں ماحول دوست پن بجلی کے شعبہ میں مزید سرمایہ کاری آئے گی،جس سے پاور سیکٹر کے اندر ماحولیاتی آلودگی میں بھی کمی واقع ہوگی۔اُنہوں نے کہا کہ واپڈا پاکستان کا پہلا ادارہ ہے جس نے ریاستی ضمانت اور حکومت کی کسی بھی مالی ذمہ داری کے بغیر اپنی مستحکم مالی حیثیت کی بنیاد پر سرمایہ کاری کی بین الاقوامی مارکیٹ میں گرین یورو بانڈ کا اجراء کیا۔چیئرمین نے واپڈا کے اولین گرین یورو بانڈ کے اجراء میں مرکزی ادارے کے طور پر جے پی مورگن کے کردار کی تعریف کی۔ مذکورہ بانڈکے اجراء میں جے پی مورگن کے علاوہ سٹینڈرڈ چارٹرڈ اور حبیب بینک بھی شامل تھے۔
٭٭٭

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot forever

ziaulislam said:


> JP Morgan delegation calls on WAPDA Chairman
> WAPDA EXECUTING PROJECTS WORTH $ 26 BILLION: CHAIRMAN
> 
> November 10, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) is executing the biggest-ever portfolio of development projects in Pakistan including Diamer Basha Dam, Dasu Hydropower Project and Mohmand Dam worth US $ 26 billion after a span of almost five decades by adopting an innovative financing strategy on the back of a robust capital structure and strong balance sheet footing.
> WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) highlighted this in the meeting with a delegation of JP Morgan comprising senior representatives namely Asif Raza, Managing Director Global Corporate Bank CEEMEA, Imran Zaidi, Managing Director Global Corporate Bank covering Middle East and North Africa (MENA) and Amin M. Khawaja, Chief Executive Officer Pakistan. WAPDA Member (Finance) Naveed Asghar was also present on the occasion.
> Giving a run-down of 10 under construction WAPDA projects, the Chairman said that these projects would enhance water storage capacity by more than 11 MAF and add another 9000 MW of hydel electricity to the system. WAPDA has unparalleled institutional capacity to identify and implement multipurpose hydropower projects. It has adopted a multi-pronged strategy including Green Eurobonds and Syndicate loans etc. for implementation of its projects. This was a radical shift from entire reliance on the Government of Pakistan. WAPDA’s business model has an important role to play in the development of a sustainable and lower-carbon economy in Pakistan, he said.
> The Chairman said that WAPDA would continue to approach the international financial and capital market in a staggered mode, to minimize financing cost, in line with its financing requirements and would look forward to bring further investments in the hydropower sector which would go a long way to reduce carbon footprint in the power generation sector of Pakistan.
> He appreciated the role played by JP Morgan as the lead arranger for WAPDA’s debut Green Eurobond issuance alongside Deutsche, Standard Chartered and HBL Bank. This bond was a lodestar as WAPDA became the first parastatal in Pakistan to access the international capital market on its own credentials without any financial obligation on the Government, the Chairman further said.
> ###
> 
> چیئرمین واپڈا سے معروف عالمی مالیتی ادارے جے پی مورگن کے وفد کی ملاقات
> ملاقات میں منصوبوں کی تعمیر کیلئے واپڈا کی نئی ہمہ جہت حکمت ِ عملی پر تبادلہ خیال کیا گیا
> واپڈا کی مالی حکمت ِ عملی میں ماضی کے برعکس قومی خزانہ پر انحصار بہت ہی کم ہے، چیئرمین واپڈا کی وفد سے گفتگو
> نئی حکمت ِ عملی کے تحت 26 ارب ڈالر مالیت کے منصوبے تعمیر کر رہے ہیں، جس کی ملکی تاریخ میں مثال نہیں ملتی: چیئرمین واپڈا
> واپڈا پاکستان کا واحد ادارہ ہے جس نے ریاستی ضمانت کے بغیر اپنی مستحکم مالی پوزیشن کی بنیاد پر گرین یورو بانڈ کا کامیاب اجراء کیا: چیئرمین واپڈا
> 
> 10 نومبر2021ء…… واپڈا پانی اور پن بجلی کے شعبوں میں دیا مر بھاشا، مہمند اور داسو سمیت 10 میگاپراجیکٹس تعمیر کر رہاہے۔ اِن منصوبوں کی لاگت 26 ارب ڈالر ہے۔ ملک کی تاریخ میں گزشتہ50برس کے دوران پانی اور پن بجلی کے اتنے منصوبوں کی بیک وقت تعمیر کی مثال نہیں ملتی۔ یہ منصوبے ایک نئی اور ہمہ جہت مالیتی حکمت ِ عملی کے تحت تعمیر کئے جا رہے ہیں۔ واپڈا کی اِس حکمت ِ عملی کی بنیاد واپڈا کے مؤثر مالیتی ڈھانچے اور مستحکم مالی پوزیشن پر ہے۔
> 
> چیئرمین واپڈا لیفٹیننٹ جنرل مزمل حسین (ریٹائرڈ) نے یہ بات معروف عالمی مالیتی ادارے جے پی مورگن کے سینئر نمائندوں پر مشتمل وفد سے اجلاس کے دوران کہی۔ وفد میں آصف رضا منیجنگ ڈائریکٹر گلوبل کارپوریٹ بینک (CEEMEA)، عمران زیدی منیجنگ ڈائریکٹر گلوبل کارپوریٹ بینک(MENA) اور امین ایم خواجہ چیف ایگزیکٹو پاکستان شامل تھے۔ نوید اصغر ممبر فنانس (واپڈا) بھی اِس موقع پر موجود تھے۔
> 
> واپڈاکے 10 زیر تعمیر منصوبوں کا ذکر کرتے ہوئے چیئرمین نے کہا کہ اِن منصوبوں کی بدولت پاکستان میں پانی ذخیرہ کرنے کی صلاحیت مزید 11ملین ایکڑ فٹ بڑھ جائے گی اور قومی نظام میں تقریباً9ہزار میگاواٹ پن بجلی کا بھی اضافہ ہوگا۔ واپڈا پانی اور پن بجلی کے منصوبوں کی نشاندہی اور تعمیر کے لئے قومی اہمیت کا بے مثال ادارہ ہے، جس نے اپنے منصوبوں کی تعمیر کے لئے ایک ایسی مالی حکمت ِ عملی ترتیب دی ہے جس کا ماضی کے برعکس قومی خزانہ پر انحصار بہت ہی کم ہے۔ واپڈا کی یہ حکمت ِ عملی پاکستان میں پائیدار اور ماحول دوست اقتصادیات کے لئے نہایت اہم کردار ادا کرے گی۔
> 
> چیئرمین نے کہا کہ واپڈا بین الاقوامی مارکیٹ سے اپنی ضروریات کے مطابق فنڈز کا بندوبست جاری رکھے گا۔ ہم اُمید کرتے ہیں کہ واپڈا منصوبوں کی بدولت پاکستان میں ماحول دوست پن بجلی کے شعبہ میں مزید سرمایہ کاری آئے گی،جس سے پاور سیکٹر کے اندر ماحولیاتی آلودگی میں بھی کمی واقع ہوگی۔اُنہوں نے کہا کہ واپڈا پاکستان کا پہلا ادارہ ہے جس نے ریاستی ضمانت اور حکومت کی کسی بھی مالی ذمہ داری کے بغیر اپنی مستحکم مالی حیثیت کی بنیاد پر سرمایہ کاری کی بین الاقوامی مارکیٹ میں گرین یورو بانڈ کا اجراء کیا۔چیئرمین نے واپڈا کے اولین گرین یورو بانڈ کے اجراء میں مرکزی ادارے کے طور پر جے پی مورگن کے کردار کی تعریف کی۔ مذکورہ بانڈکے اجراء میں جے پی مورگن کے علاوہ سٹینڈرڈ چارٹرڈ اور حبیب بینک بھی شامل تھے۔
> ٭٭٭



I don't think many will appreciate the financing model WAPDA is untertaking.

I wonder why we went on IPP frenzy for imported coal and RLNG. ( Fianacing model)

Its all about the intellect , which a large portion of our population lacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Patriot forever said:


> I don't think many will appreciate the financing model WAPDA is untertaking.
> 
> I wonder why we went on IPP frenzy for imported coal and RLNG. ( Fianacing model)
> 
> Its all about the intellect , which a large portion of our population lacks.


.
20% ROI with grantees meaning its not private investment and there are no risks..if you give grantees its more like a bond..so we gave a bond at 20%..has to be more expensive then argentina or taliban bond ..lol


Dont insult our public.
Everyone knows this, including me. I know my glorious leader was/is a "khota" but this is what i love about him (cutie 😍 😍 )
This model has no grantees but rather WAPDA are giving us coporate bonds based upon its assets..very smart something that should have been done 20 years ago..


But guess what..shhhh...before we bring this up the news will say "gravy rakh dey hey dam ko" and IK as usuall will scrap it under "khota public" pressure




20,000 cheap hydro power comong via WAPDA (not 20% private IPPs/ no competitive biddibg IPPs)

But it depends if the country will survive/not go bankrupt by then

I think its 50/50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Opinion: 
The Diamer-Bhasha dam is neither green nor cheap*

Pakistan's hydropower push ignores the latest research as well as history of large dams in the country.

Hassan Abbas | Asghar Hussain


For the Government of Pakistan, the Diamer-Bhasha dam is integral to the country’s green energy future, with hydropower playing a prominent role in its updated Nationally Determined Contribution. Construction on the 4,800-megawatt plant began in June 2020, with an estimated completion cost of US $14 billion. It is scheduled to be finished by 2027.

Pakistan’s first green bond was issued to fund the dam, raising $500 million by May 2021 from foreign investors. In August 2021, in a speech during the groundbreaking ceremony for the fifth extension project of the Tarbela dam, Prime Minister Imran Khan emphasised the role of hydropower in providing for the country’s energy needs. And yet a closer examination of the costs, both ecological and financial, belie the expectations that the dam will provide cheap, green power.

*The carbon costs of Diamer-Bhasha*

The surface area of Diamer-Bhasha’s reservoir will be 200 square kilometres. Its construction requires about 12 million tons of steel and 22 million cubic metres of concrete. Concrete is hugely carbon-intensive to make: globally, the production of cement contributes eight per cent of CO2 emissions.

A 2016 paper, based on data from 1,473 dams worldwide, estimated that on average a single megawatt-hour (MWh) of energy produced from hydropower generates 273 kilogrammes of carbon dioxide equivalent (CO2e). This includes both CO2 and methane emissions “from the decomposition of organic matter that was either flooded during reservoir construction, transferred to the reservoir by river runoff, grown in the reservoir such as by algal production, stems from dead trees protruding from the water, or was grown in newly created marshes in the drawdown area”. With methane capture, the mean carbon footprint of hydropower is reduced to 173kg. The Diamer-Bhasha project, however, has no provisions to capture methane.
Then there is the carbon cost of steel, generating 1.85 tons of CO2e for every ton of steel produced.

According to the US Energy Information Administration, 1 MWh of energy produced from burning coal releases about 300kg CO2e. (Since converting thermal energy to electricity inevitability involves loss, the real figure of CO2 emitted per MWh of usable electricity will be higher.) Given the lack of any methane capture at the Diamer-Bhasha project, we estimate that in its first 30 years of operations the dam will have a carbon footprint almost as high as the most polluting types of coal plant, at 321 CO2e per MWh.






The carbon footprint of Diamer-Bhasha dam could be higher still, if loss of ecosystem services is also factored in.

The large amount of water held back would have a devastating impact on the Indus delta, as it would lead to the encroachment of seawater far up the coast. This would be particularly detrimental to mangrove forests. In the Indus delta, the area covered by mangrove forests shrank from 380,000 hectares in 1950 to 87,000 hectares by 2005. 

Five large dams were built during this time in the Indus basin. Mangroves are among the most carbon-rich trees in the world, and their deforestation accounts for up to 10pc of all emissions due to deforestation, even though they account for 0.7pc of total trees.






The project site of the Diamer-Bhasha hydropower plant. Image: Asghar Hussain

*Not an economic solution*

The Diamer-Bhasha project is also touted as “cheap”. This ignores the history of debt servicing for dams in Pakistan – and in the region – as well as massive cost and time overruns. A study on 245 large dams in 65 countries found that the average overrun on the cost of a large dam is 96pc, with an average time overrun of 44pc.

Pakistan is no exception to this. The Tarbela dam, for example, had a 300pc cost overrun from its initial estimates, and the Neelum-Jhelum hydropower plant exceeded 500pc. Diamer-Bhasha is suffering from time and cost overruns already: its cost increased by Rs174 billion (US $1 billion) within the first year of work starting on the project. In private conversations we have been told that an ancillary facility – the 20MW Tanjir hydropower project to supply power at the main dam – is six months behind schedule within one year.

If the Diamer-Bhasha project follows a similar timeline and has similar cost overruns to the 96pc of large dams worldwide or Pakistan’s previous big dams, the earliest it would realistically be completed is 2035, with a total cost of $28 billion rather than its initial estimate of $14 billion.

Since the financing and cashflow details of the project are not accessible to the public, we assume that – in line with the proportion of funding for previous projects – up to $20 billion of financing will be through loans in foreign currency. For the sake of estimating external costs, we lump all foreign currency loans under one amortisation schedule at 5pc interest. (This is much lower than the 7.5pc interest rate on Pakistan’s green eurobond, or the average interest rate for lending by public and private institutions in Pakistan in 2020, at 10.8pc.)

We assume a grace period of 15 years (for the construction phase), during which borrower receives the loan in equal annual instalments, while only paying accumulated interest to the lender. After the grace period, both the principal and the interest are paid off – principal in equal instalments and interest tapering off to zero in 30 years.

In comparison, the real terms for the recent Ghazi-Barotha hydropower project were much tougher. It was financed by the Asian Development Bank with six years of grace period, 25 years of maturity, 1pc annual service charges and 14pc annual interest rates. 

The loan arrangements for our Diamer-Bhasha analysis, therefore, may be considered very relaxed for the borrower: low interest, long timeline and significant grace period. But despite presumably lenient arrangements, the project’s external cost of financing would be close to $29 billion.

On top of this, there is the social cost of carbon (SCC). This is an estimate of the financial damage caused by emitting CO2.

The International Monetary Fund estimated that the social cost of carbon per ton of CO2e in the US was $6.8-80 for 2020. While estimates of SSC for Pakistan have not been carried out, by this estimate the 170 million tons CO2e generated by the Diamer-Bhasha project in 30 years of operation could cost society another $1-13 billion. It should be noted that Pakistan is far more vulnerable to climate change disasters than the US, and that the SSC will continue to rise over time, meaning it will be much higher by the time the Diamer-Bhasha project is finished.

Adding together the direct costs, costs of financing and SSC brings the overall cost to society of Diamer-Bhasha to more than $70 billion. This would make the current tariff set by the Water and Power Development Authority of Rs4.11 ($0.024) per kilowatt-hour impossible to maintain. Just to break even in 30 years, the tariff would have to be kept at Rs22.00 (without consideration of externalities).


*Other renewable options*

If true accounting is done and the costs of externalities are added to the project, Diamer-Bhasha could never even break even, let alone become an engine of the national economy.

The current government’s dam-building programme is called “Decade of Dams”. Last week, Moonis Elahi, the minister for water resources, reiterated this slogan, mentioning projects that are under construction and being planned.

The use of hydropower as part of Pakistan’s commitment to the Paris Agreement is a significant problem, as is the stated ambition by other countries – like China and India – in the region to continue to build large hydropower projects. 

But at least China and India have also planned to install large solar-plus-storage projects by 2030. Pakistan’s ambitions are minuscule in comparison. Unless it realises the real cost of hydropower, it may stay blind to better opportunities in the renewables sector.

_Asghar Hussain, an expert in water modelling, at the site of the Diamer-Bhasha project. — 
Photo by Hassan Abbas

This article was originally published by The Third Pole and has been reproduced with permission._


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> *Opinion:
> The Diamer-Bhasha dam is neither green nor cheap*
> 
> Pakistan's hydropower push ignores the latest research as well as history of large dams in the country.
> 
> Hassan Abbas | Asghar Hussain
> 
> 
> For the Government of Pakistan, the Diamer-Bhasha dam is integral to the country’s green energy future, with hydropower playing a prominent role in its updated Nationally Determined Contribution. Construction on the 4,800-megawatt plant began in June 2020, with an estimated completion cost of US $14 billion. It is scheduled to be finished by 2027.
> 
> Pakistan’s first green bond was issued to fund the dam, raising $500 million by May 2021 from foreign investors. In August 2021, in a speech during the groundbreaking ceremony for the fifth extension project of the Tarbela dam, Prime Minister Imran Khan emphasised the role of hydropower in providing for the country’s energy needs. And yet a closer examination of the costs, both ecological and financial, belie the expectations that the dam will provide cheap, green power.
> 
> *The carbon costs of Diamer-Bhasha*
> 
> The surface area of Diamer-Bhasha’s reservoir will be 200 square kilometres. Its construction requires about 12 million tons of steel and 22 million cubic metres of concrete. Concrete is hugely carbon-intensive to make: globally, the production of cement contributes eight per cent of CO2 emissions.
> 
> A 2016 paper, based on data from 1,473 dams worldwide, estimated that on average a single megawatt-hour (MWh) of energy produced from hydropower generates 273 kilogrammes of carbon dioxide equivalent (CO2e). This includes both CO2 and methane emissions “from the decomposition of organic matter that was either flooded during reservoir construction, transferred to the reservoir by river runoff, grown in the reservoir such as by algal production, stems from dead trees protruding from the water, or was grown in newly created marshes in the drawdown area”. With methane capture, the mean carbon footprint of hydropower is reduced to 173kg. The Diamer-Bhasha project, however, has no provisions to capture methane.
> Then there is the carbon cost of steel, generating 1.85 tons of CO2e for every ton of steel produced.
> 
> According to the US Energy Information Administration, 1 MWh of energy produced from burning coal releases about 300kg CO2e. (Since converting thermal energy to electricity inevitability involves loss, the real figure of CO2 emitted per MWh of usable electricity will be higher.) Given the lack of any methane capture at the Diamer-Bhasha project, we estimate that in its first 30 years of operations the dam will have a carbon footprint almost as high as the most polluting types of coal plant, at 321 CO2e per MWh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carbon footprint of Diamer-Bhasha dam could be higher still, if loss of ecosystem services is also factored in.
> 
> The large amount of water held back would have a devastating impact on the Indus delta, as it would lead to the encroachment of seawater far up the coast. This would be particularly detrimental to mangrove forests. In the Indus delta, the area covered by mangrove forests shrank from 380,000 hectares in 1950 to 87,000 hectares by 2005.
> 
> Five large dams were built during this time in the Indus basin. Mangroves are among the most carbon-rich trees in the world, and their deforestation accounts for up to 10pc of all emissions due to deforestation, even though they account for 0.7pc of total trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project site of the Diamer-Bhasha hydropower plant. Image: Asghar Hussain
> 
> *Not an economic solution*
> 
> The Diamer-Bhasha project is also touted as “cheap”. This ignores the history of debt servicing for dams in Pakistan – and in the region – as well as massive cost and time overruns. A study on 245 large dams in 65 countries found that the average overrun on the cost of a large dam is 96pc, with an average time overrun of 44pc.
> 
> Pakistan is no exception to this. The Tarbela dam, for example, had a 300pc cost overrun from its initial estimates, and the Neelum-Jhelum hydropower plant exceeded 500pc. Diamer-Bhasha is suffering from time and cost overruns already: its cost increased by Rs174 billion (US $1 billion) within the first year of work starting on the project. In private conversations we have been told that an ancillary facility – the 20MW Tanjir hydropower project to supply power at the main dam – is six months behind schedule within one year.
> 
> If the Diamer-Bhasha project follows a similar timeline and has similar cost overruns to the 96pc of large dams worldwide or Pakistan’s previous big dams, the earliest it would realistically be completed is 2035, with a total cost of $28 billion rather than its initial estimate of $14 billion.
> 
> Since the financing and cashflow details of the project are not accessible to the public, we assume that – in line with the proportion of funding for previous projects – up to $20 billion of financing will be through loans in foreign currency. For the sake of estimating external costs, we lump all foreign currency loans under one amortisation schedule at 5pc interest. (This is much lower than the 7.5pc interest rate on Pakistan’s green eurobond, or the average interest rate for lending by public and private institutions in Pakistan in 2020, at 10.8pc.)
> 
> We assume a grace period of 15 years (for the construction phase), during which borrower receives the loan in equal annual instalments, while only paying accumulated interest to the lender. After the grace period, both the principal and the interest are paid off – principal in equal instalments and interest tapering off to zero in 30 years.
> 
> In comparison, the real terms for the recent Ghazi-Barotha hydropower project were much tougher. It was financed by the Asian Development Bank with six years of grace period, 25 years of maturity, 1pc annual service charges and 14pc annual interest rates.
> 
> The loan arrangements for our Diamer-Bhasha analysis, therefore, may be considered very relaxed for the borrower: low interest, long timeline and significant grace period. But despite presumably lenient arrangements, the project’s external cost of financing would be close to $29 billion.
> 
> On top of this, there is the social cost of carbon (SCC). This is an estimate of the financial damage caused by emitting CO2.
> 
> The International Monetary Fund estimated that the social cost of carbon per ton of CO2e in the US was $6.8-80 for 2020. While estimates of SSC for Pakistan have not been carried out, by this estimate the 170 million tons CO2e generated by the Diamer-Bhasha project in 30 years of operation could cost society another $1-13 billion. It should be noted that Pakistan is far more vulnerable to climate change disasters than the US, and that the SSC will continue to rise over time, meaning it will be much higher by the time the Diamer-Bhasha project is finished.
> 
> Adding together the direct costs, costs of financing and SSC brings the overall cost to society of Diamer-Bhasha to more than $70 billion. This would make the current tariff set by the Water and Power Development Authority of Rs4.11 ($0.024) per kilowatt-hour impossible to maintain. Just to break even in 30 years, the tariff would have to be kept at Rs22.00 (without consideration of externalities).
> 
> 
> *Other renewable options*
> 
> If true accounting is done and the costs of externalities are added to the project, Diamer-Bhasha could never even break even, let alone become an engine of the national economy.
> 
> The current government’s dam-building programme is called “Decade of Dams”. Last week, Moonis Elahi, the minister for water resources, reiterated this slogan, mentioning projects that are under construction and being planned.
> 
> The use of hydropower as part of Pakistan’s commitment to the Paris Agreement is a significant problem, as is the stated ambition by other countries – like China and India – in the region to continue to build large hydropower projects.
> 
> But at least China and India have also planned to install large solar-plus-storage projects by 2030. Pakistan’s ambitions are minuscule in comparison. Unless it realises the real cost of hydropower, it may stay blind to better opportunities in the renewables sector.
> 
> _Asghar Hussain, an expert in water modelling, at the site of the Diamer-Bhasha project. —
> Photo by Hassan Abbas
> 
> This article was originally published by The Third Pole and has been reproduced with permission._


Stupid
Indus already holds all silt
Either demolish all dams
Or increase flow during the winter is the solution to hold water encorachments/indus lake plan

Seems not all experts go to school

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genghis khan1

Why can’t govt pull every penny together to build these Dams with their own money. If they are so sure that Dam will have 20% ROI, and the are providing guarantees, why not use foreign reserves or TAX hikes to fund these Dams.

IMF danda dy tu 6 Billions dollars interest payment jama ho jati hy, and per Dam money nhi.


----------



## Genghis khan1

ziaulislam said:


> 20% ROI with grantees meaning its not private investment and there are no risks..if you give grantees its more like a bond..so we gave a bond at 20%..has to be more expensive then argentina or taliban bond ..lol



I am not a financial expert, but US bond yield fluctuate between 1% to 2%. Why and how’s Pakistan giving 20% grantees.


----------



## ziaulislam

Dont worry noone understand that ether!!!

Concept of bonds is different then investmemt..invetsment carries risk for example the consumer can defualt so it has high return

But wait for it...out consumer cant default as govt is buyer with soverign grantees!!!

Now bonds are less risky since they have soverign grantees

USA bond is 1-2% but saudis ninds are around 3-4% and pakistani 6-8% simply due to risk

As TLP leader saud..bhai nahi deyna..that alone might spike the bond value


Genghis khan1 said:


> I am not a financial expert, but US bond yield fluctuate between 1% to 2%. Why and how’s Pakistan giving 20% grantees.
> 
> 
> View attachment 792917





Genghis khan1 said:


> Why can’t govt pull every penny together to build these Dams with their own money. If they are so sure that Dam will have 20% ROI, and the are providing guarantees, why not use foreign reserves or TAX hikes to fund these Dams.
> 
> IMF danda dy tu 6 Billions dollars interest payment jama ho jati hy, and per Dam money nhi.


Well they are doing it now..

Why not previously..you will get the answer in 2023...when PMLN wins and PTI loses


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer BhashaDam project: Wapda signs Rs860m agreement with SCO*

Recorder Report 
02 Dec 2021








*LAHORE: The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has signed Rs 860 million agreement with Special Communication Organization (SCO) to avail uninterrupted and state-of-the-art communication and information technology services for Diamer Bhasha Dam project. The services may also be utilized for other Wapda projects as well.*

The contract signing ceremony was held at Wapda House. Wapda General Manager Diamer Basha Dam project Muhammad Yousuf Rao and SCO Director Development Col Muhammad Saadi Manzoor signed the contract on behalf of their organizations. Wapda Member (Water) Jawaid Akhter Latif and other senior officers of Wapda and SCO also attended the ceremony.

Diamer Bhasha Dam project is of immense strategic significance, construction of which requires uninterrupted and state-of-the-art communication and information technology services in the project area in most challenging terrain and weather.

Under the contract, the SCO will provide 4G cellular sites equipment, transmission media comprising 300 Km optic fiber cable from Thakot to Chilas, power arrangements and all required civil works including construction of towers as well as commissioning of 4G sites at various locations of Diamer Basha Dam project.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Working day starts early at 4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4869030443141451

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=430177598812059

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW -

Construction works are in Progress Day & Night
The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project.
InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=701295651253855

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Diamer Basha Dam Project

Grand Jirga settles boundary dispute between Thor, Herban tribes*

January 11, 2022: In what can be termed a good omen for Diamer Basha Dam Project, the centuries-old boundary dispute between Thor and Herban tribes has finally been settled, which will pave the way for settlement of boundary dispute between Gilgit Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

This historic announcement was made by Thor-Herban Grand Jirga, mandated for settlement of the dispute, in a ceremony held today at Diamer Basha Dam Project site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Diamer Basha Dam*
The completion of the project is expected in 2028-29. 
8.1 million acres of water will be stored, which can irrigate 1.23 million acres of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425628999252005

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=617724642774653

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction.

The 267-meter long temporary Cableway Bridge, with weight bearing capacity of 80 tons, completed yesterday on River Indus downstream of Main Dam site of Diamer Basha Dam Project for transportation of heavy machinery and construction material from the left bank to the right bank for acceleration of construction activities on the Project.

The three Cableway Bridges, upstream of the Main Dam site, are already operational to expedite the construction work.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction updates...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Pakistan Day: An especially prepared 18x24 feet National Flag flying high at Diamer Basha Dam site on left bank of River Indus on a 100 feet high pole...






.






.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.




,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I donated (multiple times) for this marvelous dam 
Sense of connection, always great to see this magnificent project make progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chilas: General Manager/Project Director Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Muhammad Yousaf Rao along with CEO of Diamer Bhasha Consultants Group Dr Tahir Mahmood Hayat visited various sites of Main Dam. 

During the visit reviewed construction work progress and other activities..












,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I donated (multiple times) for this marvelous dam
> Sense of connection, always great to see this magnificent project make progress


Unfortunately your money went to tge crafty locals who swindled the government, by constructing fake building and farmland. Then getting crore in monetary compensation


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> Chilas: General Manager/Project Director Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Muhammad Yousaf Rao along with CEO of Diamer Bhasha Consultants Group Dr Tahir Mahmood Hayat visited various sites of Main Dam.
> 
> During the visit reviewed construction work progress and other activities..
> 
> View attachment 828027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 828028
> 
> ,.,.,.,.,.




Amazing share one of the highlights of PDF is he Over the top coverage of some wonderful projects in Pakistan , positive news brilliant

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## alibaz

bananarepublic said:


> Unfortunately your money went to tge crafty locals who swindled the government, by constructing fake building and farmland. Then getting crore in monetary compensation


Unfortunately this is common practice by few people of any area specially once there are delays in execution of any project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
Chilas : Under construction in Diamer Basha Dam project area re-located KKH , Shtialthor bypass has been opened for all kinds of traffic from Shtial to Minar Nala Link Road. 

This 25 km long highway was opened light traffic on 26 March. RKKH (Alternative Highway Qaraqoram) Heavy traffic was turned from Shtial Bypass towards Minar Nala. 

All passengers, tourists Karakoram and goods carrying vehicles traveling between Gilgit-Baltistan and Islamabad on Karakoram highway are now on the dam site. Someone Alternative right of way will continue the Karakoram Highway (RKH). 

All passengers and heavy transporters traveling on RKKH (Alternative Karakoram Highway ) are appealed to drive carefully according to the instructions listed on the signboard installed on the highway. 

Local and international transporters have expressed happiness over the traffic restoration at KKH. 

This highway, which was built with more than Rs 78 crore, is 7.3 meters while width 9.8 meters. 

At this time, construction activities on eight sites at Diamer Basha Dam are continuing rapidly. ں. Total 8.1 million acres of water storage capacity. 

The dam will generate 4500MW cheaper and environmentally friendly electricity.

Wapda .... Diamer Basha Dam













.,.,.,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Diamer Basha Dam​Construction Activities | April 2022..​




,..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction continue at night..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif says Diamer Bhasha Dam is a vital project for power generation, water storage, creating job opportunities and further strengthening the economy. 

He expressed these views during his visit to the construction site of the dame in GilgitBaltistan today [Sunday].

The Prime Minister reviewed the ongoing work on the dam and talked to the workers.

He asked the Chief Secretary and Chairman WAPDA to finalize a proposal for a 300-bed hospital within one week. He also announced construction of 13km Babusar top tunnel from Naran to Chillas to ensure year’s round traffic flow and asked the authorities to submit a study report to his office. 

The Prime Minister asked the team to expedite work to complete this project till 2026 instead of 2029.

The Prime Minister expressed satisfaction on the pace and standard of the construction work and said that it will expedite economic activities in the whole area.

Chairman WAPDA retired Lt. General Muzammil Hussain briefed the Prime Minister on the ongoing construction work.
The Premier was accompanied by PML-N leaders Marriyum Aurangzeb, Shahid Khaqan Abbassi and Khwaja Muhammad Asif..
,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
17 April 2023 (APP): Prime Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif said that the completion of the Dimir Bhashadim will lead to a significant increase in agricultural production and activities along with the completion of cheaper electricity, this plan will be of importance for Pakistan's economy in the future.

The Prime Minister addressed this on Sunday after a briefing at the construction site of the Diamer Bhashadim. The Prime Minister said that the plan to produce 4500 MW electricity is a very important plan for the country's economy, the Prime Minister said strongly that the plan is Nizam Ala Should be completed before 2029 according to times, mine Insists that if plan is completed in 2026-27 instead of 2029 it will be a miracle, nothing is impossible in this world,
If we show unity and unity, this goal can be achieved. 

The Prime Minister said that he is happy that former Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif started work on this project in 2016 and the government of Muslim League N raised funds to acquire lands. The Prime Minister also said that this is a big deal. F is and the skin of Mansoba The federal government will provide full support for the immediate completion. The Prime Minister suggested to attract international investment for the funding raising of the plan in the future.

The Prime Minister also announced a plan to build a 13 kilometer long Babusartop tunnel so that the traffic flow between Mansehra and Chalas can be continued throughout the year, the Prime Minister directed the authorities to submit a detailed report in this regard. The Prime Minister said last 4 Whatever happened in the chest Unfortunately, the early construction of this dam will be a good sign and a milestone in the history of the country, it is sad that out of 125 to 130 million acres per year we only save or use 25 to 30 million acres of water.

If this water is saved, it will be a great success for us. The Damir Bhashadam will not only increase the capacity to store water in the country, but also it will save the Tarbeela Dam from soil accumulation, which will increase the age of Tarbeela Dam 35 years. The Prime Minister said this. Dam It will be possible to avoid floods, agricultural sustainability will be increased.

In addition, there will be employment opportunities which will bring economic prosperity in the region. The Prime Minister said he does not want to mention the past 4 years but what has been done to the electricity department during this period is injustice and injustice to the nation, increased from 6 to 7 thousand MW This is the electricity. In spite of the capacity, oil and gas powered power plants have been shut down. As a servant of Pakistan, I will not lie to the nation nor will I hide the facts. However, the facts should be exposed.

Prime Minister said there is a lack of health facilities in this area, as Chief Minister of Punjab, I donated a scanning machine for Gilgit. He gave a week to the relevant authorities to build a hospital decorated with modern facilities and equipment to provide health facilities in the area. I present the report. Instructed to do. First Chairman Wapda Lieutenant General (R) Muzamil Hussain briefed the Prime Minister about the plan. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Khawaja Muhammad Asif and the spokesman of Muslim League N Marham Aurangzeb were also present on this occasion.

Chairman Wapda told the Prime Minister that the projects of Mirbhasha, Dasu and Mohmanddam are currently being completed at a cost of Rs 2.6 trillion, he said the plan is capable of storing 8.1 million acres of water. This will be possible to supply 1.23 million acres of land of water. 

This project will generate 18100 GW hours of electricity annually. This project will be completed in 2029 which will create 16500 employment opportunities. After that, the Prime Minister will provide Karakoram Highway, 3 MW tired power project and 40 cad Also took an overview of the T College projects.














,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Concrete pouring being carried out at Bridge No. 2 at Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project site.





















.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Despite expressing serious reservations about inflated expenditures, the federal government on Thursday conditionally approved the Diamer-Bhasha dam land acquisition project for Rs175 billion, which was triple the original estimate.
> 
> 
> The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved four major projects costing nearly Rs250 billion, including in-principle approval for the Diamer-Bhasha land acquisition scheme, according to a statement issued by the finance ministry.
> 
> Adviser to Prime Minister on Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh chaired the Ecnec meeting.
> 
> The water resources ministry had sought approval for a second revision in the cost of the Diamer-Bhasha land acquisition project to Rs175.4 billion.
> 
> “Ecnec considered the Diamer-Bhasha dam project (acquisition of land and resettlement) and accorded in-principle approval to the project with instruction to the Planning Division to further rationalise the cost of pay and allowances component of the project,” said the finance ministry.
> 
> The project had been originally approved in 2008 for Rs60 billion. Then the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government revised its cost to Rs101 billion in 2015 because locals had not accepted the land acquisition price offered by the government.
> 
> But the water resources ministry again pushed the project cost to Rs175.4 billion, which was 291% higher than the 2008 price. On April 15, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) referred to the Diamer-Bhasha dam land acquisition project for Rs175 billion to Ecnec.
> 
> Sources said the finance adviser expressed serious reservations about the surge in the cost.
> 
> Planning Minister Asad Umar was of the view that his responsibility was to the extent of resolving a dispute between Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa governments related to the Diamer-Bhasha dam construction. The project had been evaluated by a team led by the Planning Commission deputy chairman.
> 
> Shaikh objected to the 683% increase in the cost of pay and allowances. In 2008, Rs721 million had been approved for pay and allowances but in the second revised PC-1, Rs5.7 billion was allocated to cover the expense.
> 
> The land compensation cost increased only 105% compared with the overall three-time increase in the project cost. As against the original allocation of Rs26.4 billion, the revised allocation for the land is Rs54.3 billion. However, the resettlement cost, which was Rs9.3 billion in 2008, has now been shown at Rs67.7 billion, higher by 627%.
> 
> The finance ministry said under the project, 30,350 people being displaced from 4,102 households in the project area would be resettled while land spread over 35,924 acres would also be acquired.


The way Pakistanis work, they would have heard that the land is required for the dam project from their contacts in the gov, so they buy it very cheap and then sell at extortionate prices to the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction updates..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest construction updates..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,
50 units of Volvo Dump trucks have arrived at Karachi port for Diamer Bhasha Dam project.






These trucks will be operated by FWO for multiple hardcore construction operation jobs on site including excavation and tunneling support, access roads etc.

The new Volvo FMX is our most robust construction truck to date and can tackle any tough terrain or construction job. The cab is new, offers more space and excellent visibility along with a driver interface with an adaptable digital instrument display.

The Volvo FMX combines a low instep and powertrain with 440 horsepower and 8x4 axle option. This truck will make the toughest assignments easier – whether there’s a road or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Wapda completes another milestone on Diamer Bhasha Dam project, successfully completed the breakthrough process of top bench of diversion tunnel two.

Chilas: 12 June 2022: Significant and historic progress on Diamer Bhasha Project.. The break-down of the heading of the Diversion Tunnel Two has been successfully completed from the streamside. This will accelerate the completion of the remaining excavation (630 meters) of the Diversion Tunnel's benching work. 

The total length of this di-version tunnel located on the right side of the main dam is 957 meters. The width of the tunnel is 16 meters while the height is 16.9 meters. 

For the construction of the main dam the water of the Indus river is down through the di-version canal along with the di version tunnel will be diverted towards stream. It is clear that construction work on diversion canal at main dam site to divert water from river is underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Major progress of Diamer Basha Dam


ISLAMABAD, June 21 (Gwadar Pro) - A joint venture of Power China and Frontier Works Organisation has




gwadarpro.pk





By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jun 21, 2022



ISLAMABAD, June 21 (Gwadar Pro) - A joint venture of Power China and Frontier Works Organisation has achieved a major milestone in preliminary works underway at eight different sites on 4500 megawatts Diamer Basha Dam.
In the second week of June, the Chinese and Pakistani engineers working on the project celebrated the breakthrough of the heading (top portion) of Diversion Tunnel 2 from downstream side to divert river Indus from the main dam’s site.
Piyar Ali a worker of the Project told Gwadar Pro that the development will help accelerate the remaining excavation (630 meters) of the Tunnel 2 benching (middle portion of the tunnel). The total length of the Diversion Tunnel 2 on the right side of the main dam is 957 meters, with 16 meters in width and 16.9 meters in height.
Piyar Ali said tha this completion of Tunnel 2 will be a major achievement as main works of the dam could only be started after diverting the river water from the construction sites. The project also includes a diversion canal, work on which is underway at fast pace, while initial studies are also underway to start work on Diversion Tunnel 1, Ali added.
The 272-meter-high roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam will store 8.1 million acres feet (MAF) water besides providing 18 billion units of clean and cheaper energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction,,
,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541395177633464321

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luosifen

PowerChina’s role in protection of ancient rock carvings hailed​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 8, 2022







_Ancient rock carving at the Diamer Basha dam site. [Credit: PowerChina]_
GILGIT. Jul.8(Gwadar Pro) - While acknowledging its contribution to the protection of rock carvings at Diamer Basha Dam Project (DBDP) site, PowerChina has received a "letter of thanks" from the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA), the Chinese company stated on Thursday.
“This has laid a solid foundation for joint protection of the historical and cultural heritage of Pakistan,” stated PowerChina.
In 2020, WAPDA started the implementation of Cultural Heritage Management Plan in the project area to protect prehistoric rock carvings and inscriptions from being submerged in water reservoirs. For this purpose, the authority started setting up a museum and promoting cultural tourism in Gilgit-Baltistan, particularly in Chilas and its suburban areas. The state-of-the-art Cultural Heritage Management Plan for the Diamer Basha Dam Project has been devised by international experts.
As per details of the Cultural Heritage Management Plan, about 5000 most important rock carvings and inscriptions ranging from the 7th millennium B.C. to the 16th century A.D are to be 3-D scanned, documented, replicated, and relocated. Protective treatment is also planned to be applied for important carved rock surfaces in the water reservoir drawdown band in addition to the on-site protective mitigation through barriers, screens, signage, bracing, etc. Preservation of rock carvings would not only provide an insight into the history of various people with different social, cultural, and political traditions as well as religious beliefs but also exhibit the strategic importance of the region.
WAPDA has strategized the implementation of the Cultural Heritage Management Plan side by side with construction activities on Diamer Basha Dam Project. DBDP is being constructed on River Indus, which is scheduled to be completed in 2028-29. PowerChina in a JV with Frontier Work Organization (FWO) is constructing MW-1 Dam as part of DBDP. The Project will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With an installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.









PowerChina’s role in protection of ancient rock carvings hailed


Ancient rock carving at the Diamer Basha dam site. [Credit: PowerChina] GILGIT. Jul.8(Gwadar Pro) -




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Petroglyphs in the Diamer-Basha Dam Area​WORLD MONUMENTS WATCH
2010



Meandering through gorges of the Indus River valley and across high mountain passes, ancient arteries of the fabled Silk Road cut through the Diamer District of Northern Pakistan. Along these pathways, thousands of petroglyphs cover cliffs, rock faces, and boulders, standing testament to the ancient cultures that once settled in this region and the merchants, pilgrims, and conquerors who later journeyed through it. Over 50,000 rock carvings and 5,000 inscriptions serve as a timeline from the Epipaleolithic period to the pre-Islamic “golden era” of Buddhism. The earliest petroglyphs, which depict wild animals such as ibex and sheep, were created by groups of hunter-gatherers first drawn to the region in the early Holocene. By the first millennium B.C., Scytho-Saka tribal groups from Central Asia had introduced the Eurasian animal style of drawing.

As this region developed into a dynamic Himalayan crossroads in the Silk Road era, more petroglyphs exhibited Buddhist iconography and architectural forms, most importantly associated with the building of stupas. Throughout this cultural landscape are found the archaeological remains of these occupations in a rich context of historical and contemporary vernacular culture.

2010 World Monuments Watch​In the summer of 2010, construction began on a dam that will submerge many of these petroglyphs and their cultural landscape, impacting an area of over 100 kilometers. The dam will provide much needed infrastructure to this remote area, but will sever any remaining connection between the local communities and the vestiges of their past. Recognizing the need to balance development and heritage stewardship, further documentation of the petroglyphs and possible protective measures are being sought to mitigate the effects of the dam on this unparalleled complex. 

Following a Cultural Heritage Impact Assessment carried out for the dam project, an emergency action plan was prepared that stressed the importance of community involvement in preservation efforts. Focus of the project has been on capacity building and training for members of the local community who are assisting in the documentation and mitigation effort, and for young people to learn the value of their cultural inheritance.

The wealth of cultural heritage in the Indus River valley and adjacent mountain passes includes petroglyphs as well as built heritage and archaeological remains spanning millennia. The invading armies, settlers, traders, and pilgrims who traveled the Silk Road left an incomparable legacy, which remains of great historical and cultural importance to many in the region and around the world. 

Through cooperative efforts, it is hoped that the rich and diverse heritage resources of high significance are preserved and plans for sustainable stewardship are developed. Awareness and appreciation of cultural heritage can help a community cope with the inevitable change and loss brought about by mega-development.
Last updated: December 2020.
Photos​

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

These need to be moved and preservd
It will be a big loss if noy done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ziaulislam said:


> These need to be moved and preservd
> It will be a big loss if noy done


in pakistan no one give flying F to anything unless its in military 's and mafia's


----------



## _NOBODY_

ziaulislam said:


> These need to be moved and preservd
> It will be a big loss if noy done


GB is also in desperate need of basic infrastructure. We need to build multiple road networks in GB and also build high-speed rail from Islamabad to GB for tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW*

Construction works commenced in 2020
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land
Annual generation 18,097 GWh
Construction Period: 09 years...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Diamer Basha Dam Project announced jobs for locals​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 29, 2022



GILGIT, Jul. 29 (Gwadar Pro)- As hydropower megaprojects continue to provide job opportunities in the country, the joint venture (JV) of Power China/Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) announced on Thursday opening up jobs in various trades at the Diamer Basha Dam Project (DBDP).
As per the notification, Power China/FWO JV urgently needs experienced candidates in different trades including mechanics, denters, DC electricians, and lathe men. The project needs at least 40 mechanics who have at least three years of experience with specialties in dumpers and excavators. There are also opening for 10 denters and as many DC electricians with a minimum of three years of experience in the relevant field. The projects also offer jobs to five lathe men with five years of experience. The maximum age limit for all jobs is 40 years.
Candidates with the required eligibility and experience can submit the necessary documents by 1st August 2022.
DBDP is being constructed on River Indus, which is scheduled to be completed in 2028-29. Power China/FWO JV is constructing the MW-1 Dam of the project. The Project will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With an installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.









Diamer Basha Dam Project announced jobs for locals


GILGIT, Jul. 29 (Gwadar Pro)- As hydropower megaprojects continue to provide job opportunities in th




gwadarpro.pk





Anyone here going to apply?


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates...


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*Under Construction Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project*..

Construction activities are going on at Dyamar Bashadim project’s di-version tunnel, di-version canal, inlet, outlet, left and right abatement and other sites.


----------



## Super Falcon

these dams should be built at the pace of chinese projects but issue is our mafia govt system dont allow fast track complitions for such important projects for countries greater good


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
September 16, 2022: Members of the Board of Management of Diamer Basha Consultants Group visited the Diamer Basha Dam site. The Board members of the Consultant's Group reviewed the ongoing construction activities at various sites of main Dam, Diversion Canal, Tunnels, Inlet and Outlet, Lab and Left and Right Abutments. Major (Retd.) Ghulam Raza, Deputy Project Manager of Diamer Basha Consultant's Group briefed the board members about the ongoing construction progress at various sites. Members of the Board of Management also visited WAPDA Thor Colony. Chief Executive Officer Diamer Basha Dam Company Aamir Bashir Chaudhry briefed the delegation about the WAPDA colony Thor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Power China offering jobs to eligible candidates at DBDP​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Sep 27, 2022

GILGIT, Sept 27 (Gwadar Pro) - At least 24 youth from Diamer Basha Dam Project (DBDP) area have completed technical training programmes at Chilas Institute of Technology with the support of ADBP, of Water and Power Development Authority (APDA).


Following the completion of the course, the engineers of Power China─ which is the contractor of the project─ are examining candidates who have completed training in various trades while eligible candidates will be provided job opportunities with Power China.


During the first batch, 24 candidates have completed training in different trades such as DC electrician, plumber, mason, and welder at Chilas Institute of Technology with the collaboration of DBDP.


According to an official statement, under the direction of Chairman Wapda Lt Gen (Retd) Sajjad Ghani and subsequent efforts of CEO DBDM Amir Bashir Chaudhry, GM (LA&R) and GM project, the youth of the project area are being trained technically for their bright future.


The deputy collector appreciated the initiative of WAPDA to provide job opportunities to the youth of the project area after imparting technical training.


DBDP is being constructed on the River Indus, which is scheduled to be completed in 2028-29. Power China in a JV with FWO is constructing MW-1 Dam of the project. The Project will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With an installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the national grid.









Power China offering jobs to eligible candidates at DBDP


GILGIT, Sept 27 (Gwadar Pro) - At least 24 youth from Diamer Basha Dam Project (DBDP) are




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Diamer Bashadim Project: *
39 candidates from District Diamer and Upper Kohistan are receiving technical training in various fields from NLC's Institute of Applied Technologies and Driving Dina in collaboration with WAPDA. Promising Heavy Driving, Excavator Operators, Auto Technician and Auto K Getting training in the fields of Yed. Project Area trained youth will be provided job opportunities with various contractors according to their qualifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
An important structure for the construction of the main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnels 1&2 is about 2000m (912m & 1041m). Due to the larger cross-sectional area of horseshoe-shaped tunnels (220m²), the excavation was divided into layers.

The excavation on both tunnels is in progress from multiple work fronts however Diversion Tunnel 2 progress is advancing ahead.

The concrete lining in the completed section has already been commenced with steel formwork trolley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
Construction work is being carried out on 10 different sites, which include excavation of dam abutments from the top, diversion tunnel, diversion canal, power intake, permanent access bridge and access roads. Scheduled for completion in 2029, Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. It will have installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, and provide 18 billion units of green and clean hydel electricity to the National Grid per annum.

The Federal Minister for Water Resources inaugurated 3 MW-Thak Hydel Power Station - a small power house, sufficient to fulfill energy requirements of 1500-1800 households. This has been constructed by WAPDA with a cost of Rs.1.309 billion as one of the Confidence Building Measures (CBMs). An independent 26-Km long transmission line has also been constructed with a cost of Rs.469.039 million for evacuation of electricity from the Hydel Power Station to Harpan Das model village, Chilas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction progress ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
WAPDA, Management of Diamer Bhasha Dam Project moved a heavy stone containing ancient carvings to a safe place. This rock with ancient carving was coming under the construction work on Right Bank Peripheral Road in Khanberi area of Diamer. 

The stone measuring 1.74 meters long and 0.96 meters high and weighing several tons has been temporarily moved to contractors camp in Bushidas with all security measures. This historic rock will be transferred to the museum in Chilas after the museum is established. 

Advisor Cultural Heritage Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Faryal Gohar and other senior officials of WAPDA and contractors were present on this occasion. 

WAPDA, under the Cultural Heritage Management Plan of Diamer Bhasha Dam Project, is working to protect thousands of ancient carvings in the project area. 

The plan include preservation and transfer of thousands of historical carvings from the project area and restore Chilas Fort to establish a museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
The construction activities are in progress at different components of the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
*Chilas ( *20th December 2022 ): The process of interviewing shortlisted candidates for internship program in partnership with Diamar Bashadim Project and Agha Khan Rural Support Program Diamer completed. 17 candidates out of 18 Junior Engineers (DAE Civil) selected for internship on 19th December. 

Shortlisted... 
Geologists - 10. 
Civil engineers shortlisted 4. 
During internship, eligible candidates will also be given the opportunity to work with contractors.


Wapda, Diamer Bhasha Development Company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

POWERCHINA announced 208 jobs for locals at DBD Project​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Dec 28, 2022







_Technical training program for the youth of BDB Project Area [File photo]_
GILGIT, Dec. 28 (Gwadar Pro)- As Chinese companies continue to create jobs for local Pakistanis, Diamer Basha Dam Project (DBDP) contractor m/s POWERCHINA has created at least 208 new jobs for skilled and technical professionals at the project site.
According to the Chinese company, qualified and professional locals between the ages of 20 and 45 can apply for various positions.
The company needs 22 welders, 50 steel fixers, 45 carpenters, 25 masons, seven electricians, six painters, three drillers, three drivers and two crane operators.
Earlier in September 2022, the project offered jobs to locals in different fields including medical, safety services, and driving. 
POWERCHINA not only provides jobs to the locals at the dam site, but also trains young locals from time to time to adapt to the modern job market. Earlier this month, the company launched an internship program for junior engineers, geologists and civil engineers.
In December, the project department of Basha Hydropower Project of POWERCHINA also held a welding skills competition for Pakistani employees wherein a total of 30 employees competed together to showcase their welding skills with their pre-match training experience and professional knowledge. 









POWERCHINA announced 208 jobs for locals at DBD Project


Technical training program for the youth of BDB Project Area [File photo] GILGIT, Dec. 28 (Gwadar P




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Large number of technical job opportunities with Contractor Power China:
Diamer Basha Dam Project Contractor M\S Power China required experience, skillful & technical professional personnel in the following technical trades. 
50 Steel Fixer, 45 Carpenters, 45 Labour, 25 mason, 22 welder, 7 electricians, 6 painters, 03 Driller, 03 Drivers and 02 Crane Operator.
Data for these vancancies will be shared with contractor very soon. 
Source: Joint Employment Committee, Diamer Basha Dam Project & Diamer Basha Dam PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Diamer Basha Dam: Construction Progress.
Credit: Directorate PR Diamer Basha Dam Project...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564911315149838


----------

